# And we're off



## C2C

Well started my snare line on Wednesday and first check on Friday yielded nothing, no big deal , deer season just closed last week and coyotes are still in hiding. We set 40 on 2 different baits and Thursday put another 25 at a third one that my son will run . We check every other day , his first check in Saturday brought him 2 nice coyotes, one was partially damaged by an eagle but was salvageable. My check today on the first set brought 5 beauties . Seems the cold front made them move last night . The senneker system we use with long snares and extensions worked quite well and all sets were able to be reset in the same place. Snowing tonight and that will really help . Larry and I have been keeping in touch in preparation for this season and I have enjoyrd his plains trapping thread .I will keep him posted thru my thread here so follow along over the next 8 weeks if you like .






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Looks like some white bellies from here. Nice work Cam. Hows the fence holding up ? Any repairs after last years haul ?


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Looks like some white bellies from here. Nice work Cam. Hows the fence holding up ? Any repairs after last years haul ?


Hahahaha..i was wondering how long it would take for that to pop up YD..so far so good . Some year I would.like to get them all on one picture but we send them to auction as we get them so that won't happen .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry

Mr. Senecker look over your shoulder here comes the Cam.

You'll have a hundred in no time Cam and probably make the cover of Dakotaline! Lets see 100 yotes at $125 average = $$,$$$.$$


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice looking coyotes keep us posted


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Mr. Senecker look over your shoulder here comes the Cam.
> 
> You'll have a hundred in no time Cam and probably make the cover of Dakotaline! Lets see 100 yotes at $125 average = $$,$$$.$$


That would be unreal Larry ..in the third pic you can see how far the coyote wrapped up away from the catch site ..the snare was set just above brown spot on far left ..Good luck to you as well buddy

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good start there, Cam. Do the eagles attack live coyotes or only dead ones?


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, this is getting to much for me to handle, I might have to start trying to find some private property owners that will let me try and trap. I have been trying to sell my cabinet shop (cheap), but not having any luck. So, now I am gong to remodel it and sell as a small house and then I will have a lot more free time to do something, lol and by the way, anyone want to do cabinets, custom or manufactured ? $100,000 and you get building, tools and cabinet computer software. This software even tells you what sizes to cut for every cabinet. I will also train for 3 months.

Those sure are some nice colored coyotes !! Congrats


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Good start there, Cam. Do the eagles attack live coyotes or only dead ones?


Ive not seen one attack a live one that was snared but have seen eagles dive bomb those that arent , tried to steal a rabbit from him . This one had made a golf ball sized hole in the flank and was chowing down . Im told they like the liver . Its a 30 mile one way trip to check so we go every other day , any longer and you get damage for sure , even by ravens and magpies . I have found that if you can keep the bait pile good and full then the birds "usually " stick to eating it . Only one of these dogs was close to the bait , 20 yds . Th rest were caught as far away as 200yds .


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Nice looking coyotes keep us posted


 hoto:, sure thing .It's my favorite time of year .


----------



## Larry

I am in awe at the color of your hides. I am also in awe at your abilities to snare. Very very good snare-man for sure!


----------



## 22magnum

Great job!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

Keep piling them up Cam.


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> I am in awe at the color of your hides. I am also in awe at your abilities to snare. Very very good snare-man for sure!


Well don't know how good I am , even a blind sow finds the corn crib once i awhile ..lol . Without any snow to set on tracks Im just setting trails that have produced in the past . Check again tomorrow .


----------



## C2C

Decent catch today , 1 more at each site ..i love the hillside sets . Stake on downhill side and they due off trail.making an easy reset . Heres the reset on hill trail ..and the long hike back up .






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Great tip on the hillsides...Ill try that in January on some plumb thickets.

Yes Cam you are very good...a man with natural instinct's and the ability to read the land!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice fur...


----------



## C2C

Thx az...they don't look as good to me as in the past hope they are heavies . Got 3 more today , another on a hillside . Was late getting out and ravens had started on the best one. But got lucky in the upside down one, eagles usually have them already . A northern visitor as well .






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

At least the owl know what a stop sign is! :roflmao:

Great job again Cam...keep the flow going!

Hows your son doing on his line?


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> At least the owl know what a stop sign is!
> 
> Great job again Cam...keep the flow going!
> 
> Hows your son doing on his line?


He has 3 , I will check for him tomorrow while he takes his younger sister elk hunting..some one has to stay home and work ..lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Very impressive. Enjoying the thread.

-Todd

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

Great pictures Cam, I am also enjoying the thread....... :thumbsup:


----------



## C2C

Got real lucky today . Caught 2 , 1 was caught behind shoulders and was still alive . He had pulled out the 18" stake and was laying on his belly in the trail when I found him . For the life of me I don't know why he didn't take off. It was another of.my hillside sets . The other was off a cutbank onto the river. 2nd catch in each location . Maybe the stake was holding him enough in the brush but it wasn't tangled 
.check again on Monday























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Make that 3 today, got home and had another 400 yds from the house, probably my best dog all year...you guessed it another hillside









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice keep after them


----------



## Larry

hillside?? can you give me more details. If not here shoot me a PM.

I ask as way back when I used to set hillsides (cut-banks/blowouts/ whatever you choose to call them) but this trip I am hitting the flay areas of bowls hard. Least I was till a week ago and now things slowed.

Thank you

Larry


----------



## C2C

Hey Larry , when i say hillside Im talking trails leading down them to the bottom or cross wise. If you look at almost all hillsides you will see a game trail running parallel to the bottom halfway up the hill . This seems to be a a travel route that allows them access to either bottom of the hill or top { escape routes I'm guessing } . The same is found in treed areas along road ways . Next time you are in the mountains walk off the road and see if there is a game trail paralleling it , anywhere from 20 - 50 yds . Game travels these and watch the road , when it is clear they will cross .

I like to set on these hillside spots because I find that coyotes travel them to either inspect my bait from above or to get down to it . When setting I always stake my snare on the downhill side , with a 6ft snare and 5ft extension this can be done about 8ft from the trail .. easier to hide the extension cable { cover with grass or dirt } and when a catch is made he immediately heads down the hill and is off the trail making for an easy remake on undisturbed ground . Ive found that I need to use a touch heavier cable on these , 5/64 instead of the 1/16 as sometimes they seem to fight harder and the strength is needed .Ive got a pic on my phone that I'll attach when I get done here . It is of the 4th coyote of the year caught in the same spot , trail is 8ft above him and tho the hillside is a bit trashed , the trail remains good to go . Set the snare the same , 12" loop 10-12 " off the ground , I sometimes use a stick or cow plop on the up hill side in the trail about 2 ft from the set . Dog keys on it and when he steps over he is already in the snare .


----------



## C2C

Here's #4. Probably my favorite spot









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Thanks Cam for a great reply...I believe I can make that work also with steel jaws.


----------



## C2C

Well Larry I tried ..gotta give me credit for that . I was doing chores this morning and went to check water for cows and a big coyote was standing 3 ft from the one and only leghold i have set .. nope couldn't wait for him to get caught so I shot him ...lol. caught 2 others in snares , one was a set that previously had caught one . This dog was caught by a back leg , I'm guessing he had lifted his leg to mark the tree where snare was supported and it backfired . Other was on a trail 30 ft away. Coyotes finally made it in to the bait last night, ate a good portion of the road kill but wasn't either of these 2. In the photo of my bait I would really love to set a snare both sides of that Bush 10 ft behind the deer, but I just don't dare for fear of catching an eagle.























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Nicely done...again!

Can you hide the bait in that thicket so an eagle would not see it from above? Or just pick up the bait and make the set. Yotes know where the pile is, they will still come snooping. Next day put it back.

I would set the trail with a couple of steel traps. No bait just blind sets! But then I am not a snare man.


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Nicely done...again!
> 
> Can you hide the bait in that thicket so an eagle would not see it from above? Or just pick up the bait and make the set. Yotes know where the pile is, they will still come snooping. Next day put it back.
> 
> I would set the trail with a couple of steel traps. No bait just blind sets! But then I am not a snare man.


Birds seeing the bait is one key to getting the coyotes in , the more bird action , the more attention they draw .. I thought of moving the bait like you say but it would be gone for 2 days as it is. too far to go and move often . I have it close to the bank so folks can't see it from on top and attract attention that could result in stolen catches. Traps are a good idea too but I am restricted to daily checks with legholds as required by law .. that throws my every other day check out the window. What i think I will do is scatter a fee small chunks of bait thru out the brush patch and get the coyotes wandering around a little more instead of just in to one location .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

Some great info Cam, I plan on getting some snares out this weekend. Definitely after following your thread, I'm gonna pay more attention to the hillsides.


----------



## C2C

Goid luck Ruger, glad to help. Checking again tomorrow. This warm weather has caused problems for a couple friends also snaring around me . They've had their catch spoil on them before they got the hides off, lost 7 nice coyotes. Temp supposed to drip to more normal near weekend , got my fingers crossed. My son has fallen on some hard times with his snares and has come up empty the last week , he doesn't say much but I know he's hurting..hard to watch but with a weather change he'll be right back on target .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

The same with marten trapping in the mountains, setting out lines horizontal to the hills.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Wow!!!!!!!!!! Your the Master My Friend----Thanks for sharing your line Beautiful Coyotes--Congrats on your kills*

*skip*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * Wow!!!!!!!!!! Your the Master My Friend----Thanks for sharing your line Beautiful Coyotes--Congrats on your kills*
> 
> *skip*


Thanx so much ..i wouldn't say I'm a master , as soon as I think I have it figured out the coyotes school me . My son checked my line today so no pics of em but I caught 2 more and he shot one . My boy was supposed to take his sister on a late season elk hunt but came up sick so we swapped . She and I had a great day and she took this beauty at 353 yds with only 6 days left in the season .Kids are so fun, even if they are 29 years old
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

What a nice bull!


----------



## Larry

WTG...Dad and Daughter. And we're off...X10, IMHO!

Cam have your son read my post. I was serious when I said I am concerned if the weather doesn't change soon. My season at this camp may be over because the hackles will be rubbed hard. Point being to your son...its one thing to have the weather slow the catch rate down some, its another thing to have the weather so warm the hides are rubbed when it does get cold and the catch yield goes up.


----------



## C2C

Oh he knows that's gonna happen to Larry , he caught a rubbed one already, get the one he shot today is perfect ..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Checked my son's line with him this morning and he was rewarded with this dandy. Perfect catch with very little struggle, reset and waiting for the next customer/ victim . Lol









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sweet bull tell her congrats I see your still stacking up a few Yote’s too


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Wow!!!!!!!!!Congratulations to your Daughter--Those Menories well last Forever--Beautiful Bull * :biggrin: * THANKS FOR SHARING------------nice pic's of your coyotes to Boot----*

*skip*


----------



## Larry

I am happy for your son Cam. Trapping can get on your nerves when things goes south. Glad hes going north now!


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> I am happy for your son Cam. Trapping can get on your nerves when things goes south. Glad hes going north now!


He's a gentle giant Larry, 6ft 3in 220lbs with a soft heart and quiet demeanor . He says very little but when he talks you best listen because it is important . He has been worried sick about the possibilty of his sister not getting her elk , a 9 year wait for the tag to be drawn and being a busy mother of 3 likely the only one she will get . He was supposed to take her wednesday but phoned me at 545 that morning to say he was sick and wanted me to go . Not a hard choice to make on 2 fronts , first I love taking her and second. this was the day we had scheduled for access into a large ranch .. if we cancelled there was no other chance to get in before the season closed . Now that is all out of the way , we can all catch our breath and work steady on the dogs . His catch yesterday was a noticeable relief to him . Weve been trying to figure why it has been so slow in his spot , without snow and virtually no sandy or dirt areas tracks are not available and mice are everywhere . I talked with the landowners son and told him how we had done so far and he says" good , combined with the 5 I shot there at the end of November it should help the deer herd out ". :frusty: :frusty: .OK , Now that opens a can of worms but not to worry , there are literally thousands of acres of prairie grassland to the south of him to draw more from . I told him lets freshen the bait and go to work on them . We got another roadkilled doe , opened her up and drug 400 yds across the ridge and down to the baitsite , leaving her 50 yds from the existing pile .I assured him that when the weather turns , as they say it will this weekend , the scent from this new ripe one will carry to the south and that , coupled with a 15-20 degree drop in temp will bring a whole new bunch of customers to his set . We may even set another bait a half mile south of this one and set snares between the 2 to cover as much ground as possible ..Time will tell if we have it figured .


----------



## C2C

Caught 2 today, and so far have avoided a conflict with the 2 large eagles hitting the bait pile...may be jinxed myself by saying this . I don't mind them feeding, just don't eat my catch PLEASE !! One coyote at each bait site , last pic is a good set , coyote falls off bank when caught and cant disturb the trail (to left of pic , he is on the ice ). He's a big dog !! Weather change coming, spitting rain right now supposed to turn to snow overnight ...may check tomorrow as well cause I can't make it Sunday. Should move some critters tonight .























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

That's a dandy.


----------



## 220swift

cha-ching!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway

That 'yote looks huge!


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> That's a dandy.


Beauty hide and really thick coat Rick , wish I had weighed him . I know he had a full belly but he had to be well over 50 lbs .


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Beauty hide and really thick coat Rick , wish I had weighed him . I know he had a full belly but he had to be well over 50 lbs .


Mid 50's, those hind quarters are huge and that thick coat reminds me of the wolves from up north.


----------



## Larry

Cam congrats on the big yote. Fairly nice color but the big ones never seem to as pretty I have found. Seems like your son is a great man! Especially showing concern for sis!

Keep it up ...read my post and Ill fill the group in on whats going on with me.


----------



## C2C

He is a.good guy, I'll check in on you in a minute. Had a good day today , fresh snow and one more coyote on the hillside .Took my son in law and grandson out for a couple calls and on second stop Called in a double and we got both.Think the 5 year old is hooked ?























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Mid 50's, those hind quarters are huge and that thick coat reminds me of the wolves from up north.


Very well could Rick, should have weighed him .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Priceless! That little fella is a good shot, too!


----------



## hassell

Great pic., now that pic. is one to be framed and hung in the grandsons room from the look of his smile.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Great pic., now that pic. is one to be framed and hung in the grandsons room from the look of his smile.


Pretty well tells it all doesnt it ? Talk about hooked for life .


----------



## Larry

Your a blessed man indeed Cam I enjoy very much reading and hearing about your family! Talk about a very wealthy man, you must be one of the wealthiest in Canada! :thumbsup:


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Your a blessed man indeed Cam I enjoy very much reading and hearing about your family! Talk about a very wealthy man, you must be one of the wealthiest in Canada!


You know, Larry I once told my dad that both my brothers will.make more money in their lives than me but neither will have as much fun .and I am right . There are some things in life that money just can't buy.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Priceless! That little fella is a good shot, too!


When he starts hunting Glen there won't be enough paper to print all the photos..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Weather change really helped us today..had a light skiff of snow over night but really coming down now, expecting 10in or so before its done Wednesday. Caught 4 more today , but one had mage real bad. 2 on the hillsides and one over a cutbank .All spots were able to reset






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

The steep hillside catch caught him around both hocks , sure not ideal but it works. I have to set the snare slightly larger than normal here because they were going under, well he jumped thru this time.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

I might just set some snares while I am home Cam! You tried my way and now Ill try yours. If I could only find a deer that dies from head on collision or lead poisoning I would have bait! I bet it won't take long as we have more deer than snow flakes!

Are you setting 9-10" up? Just asking as that is what I recall and probably where I need to start?


----------



## hassell

Nice catches, our snow turned to rain here, suppose to be snowing until Wed.. Reset my camera, the yotes are feeding at night on the deer pieces I put out, still have some left so maybe things will quiet down through the festive time where I might get a couple of them.


----------



## C2C

yes Larry , basically make a loop the size of a dinner plate and then set it up that high off the ground . I was a little miffed at the dog with mange , XL male but maybe a little dark and course . That doesnt matter now as he was totally useless


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to your grandson Cam. That smile probably almost brought a tear to your eye....Now you know how your Grandpa felt when it was your turn. You are sure doing well so far. Keep it up.


----------



## C2C

Yes Don , kinda the proverbial passing of.the torch...he lives and breathes hunting and the outdoors. He's a horse freak as well and going to school full-time next year is really gonna cramp his style.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good check today , 4 more ...sniw us deep enough to make for hard mousing so I guess they must have gotten hungry enough to hit the baits . My son also caught 2 ..























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Could be that snow saved some hides. All that hard work Is sure starting to pay off.

Earning that PhD (Piled High and Deep ) all over again.


----------



## hassell

Well done, looks better with that white stuff around, some cold weather coming through so that will keep it around for a while.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Could be that snow saved some hides. All that hard work Is sure starting to pay off.
> 
> Earning that PhD (Piled High and Deep ) all over again.


Yes it sure helps , at least now we know a few more trails that should be set .. Im glad to pull em out of a snow bank , it does keep e cool and protected and should hold off the rub that was coming .


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well done, looks better with that white stuff around, some cold weather coming through so that will keep it around for a while.


Thanx Rick , I love the white stuff .. we need it bad for the lack of water . I feel for those poor folk in California and their fires .. could get the same thing here .


----------



## Larry

Nicely done again. You have good color and some should bring a very high dollar.

BTW CAM...When you buy me a pickup can the color be white? I am just saying, I know its rude to ask, but darker colors show to many scratches from ground scrub! :smile:


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Nicely done again. You have good color and some should bring a very high dollar.
> 
> BTW CAM...When you buy me a pickup can the color be white? I am just saying, I know its rude to ask, but darker colors show to many scratches from ground scrub! :smile:


White it is Larry , do you want it from Tonka or Fisher Price ? :roflmao:


----------



## glenway

Best "pick-up" line I've ever heard!


----------



## C2C

How he got past this snare is beyond me ..2 of em in fact . Shot in a called one today , slight rub
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Our snow is all gone but we got a little on the way hopefully I can get out and scout this time and lay some steal nice job on calling that one in


----------



## Larry

Ill tell you how Cam, he dropped his head, that's a tell tale head drop track, see how he bent his shins to get under the snare. Could be those sets need a popper stick to get those heads up. Hint hint... :nut: like I know how to snare!

Rub, please don't say Rub?? ...its too early, we both have a month to go!

Go get em Pokey!! :smile: ...show us how to do it the Michigan way and I just may copy you as I need all the help I can get! Start a thread called The Michigan Line so we can follow along!


----------



## C2C

Yup figured that's what happened Larry, with the snow now tho most snares are set great with the bottom of loop 2- 3" above snow . 
A great day today, took my daughter and 2 grandsons to check ..2 coyotes for me .one opened breakaway on my favorite hillside set, not a big struggle so I'm guessing deer. Third picture.. can you say refusal? Dog came to a sliding stop within 2 ft...probably has previous experience. Saw 5coyotes within a half mile of my untouched sight on the way out, with any luck some of them will be customers soon .

But best of all ...my son had 6 in his sets.Like I said earlier he was a little down at how slow his spot was but I told him it would turn around . Forecast is for -12 to -17 C for the hi next 10 days . Gonna be fun. Kids are our future and I've got a bright future..lol.






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on again, winter is here.


----------



## glenway

That pic with the snare and the tracks sure tells a story. Hard to believe they can figure out the trap like that. Great pics!


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> That pic with the snare and the tracks sure tells a story. Hard to believe they can figure out the trap like that. Great pics!


Yup , they are smart , Larry would say they are merely just conditioned [a product of the experiences they've already had } but I say smart . This coyote stopped a couple feet short of his demise , but I've had em where the tracks of front feet were past the snare and they backed out .. meaning that their head was literally thru the snare . The snare site in the pic caught a dog about a week ago and some of the vegetation was damaged in the catch making it hard to hide the next setup .I'll fix this one tomorrow. My remake was a little sloppy as you can see the circle isn't very round or centered , may have been what cost me . I've found that if the snare is centered then coyotes are less likely to refuse and catch rate goes up . Some people don't sleep the night before Christmas because they are excited for the coming day .. every day is Christmas day and every night Christmas eve when I'm snaring .. gonna be a loong night tonight waiting to check tomorrow . Merry Christmas everyone , thanx for all the replies . :smiley-chores018:


----------



## glenway

Good stuff, friend! I know that feeling from the little bit of trapping I've done. Kinda like setting up a fishing rig with some live bait and tossing it in the river before bed.


----------



## C2C

You know it ..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Cam...that yote smelt something to the right in the photo where you hung your snares. At least that is what I see in the picture. It got a nose full of something from that plumb bush not the snare. As you all know I don't worry about human scent because dead skin cells go away fast. But petroleum products last forever and it spooks yotes more than anything unless its buried in the ground.

Got a question...are you wearing chore gloves or chore coveralls when you hung the wire?

Your son is now off and running! WTG from this old trapper, I am more happy for him than those two young ones in the photo. I say this as a period of no catches plays heck on a guy. He goes over and over in his mind what he is doing wrong. When in fact he is doing nothing wrong its just the yotes haven't made their rounds yet, But it sure messes with a grown mans mind. Again Kudos; for him. I hope thats a > $700 paycheck laying there and I am sure it is!

Merry Christmas to you too Cam....keep it up...oh BTW I want a Dodge not a Ertle or Tonka.


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Cam...that yote smelt something to the right in the photo where you hung your snares. At least that is what I see in the picture. It got a nose full of something from that plumb bush not the snare. As you all know I don't worry about human scent because dead skin cells go away fast. But petroleum products last forever and it spooks yotes more than anything unless its buried in the ground.
> 
> Got a question...are you wearing chore gloves or chore coveralls when you hung the wire?
> 
> Your son is now off and running! WTG from this old trapper, I am more happy for him than those two young ones in the photo. I say this as a period of no catches plays heck on a guy. He goes over and over in his mind what he is doing wrong. When in fact he is doing nothing wrong its just the yotes haven't made their rounds yet, But it sure messes with a grown mans mind. Again Kudos; for him. I hope thats a > $700 paycheck laying there and I am sure it is!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too Cam....keep it up...oh BTW I want a Dodge not a Ertle or Tonka.


I change clothes after chores ,and fill with fuel before that .The direction he came in on is beyond where Ive been ,never been over that side of the set . I always set from the side , the one the snare is hanging from and dont walk down any trails . I walk the same route thru the brush each time to check and observe from a distance whenever possible . Ive found that coyotes wont follow my tracks , deer will tho . My boy is still grinning today and cant wait to get back tomorrow .The young uns are always grinnin", one told me he remembered how much he liked to check snares ...LOL. Merry Christmas to you as well .. i'll see what I can do about the Dodge . :smiley-cowboy:


----------



## glenway

"oh BTW I want a Dodge not a Ertle or Tonka." Better hope Santa follows PT or you'd better climb onto his lap today, Larry.


----------



## C2C

Twas the night before Christmas...and 5 coyotes came home with us .another 2 on hillsides and one in the refusal spot pictures in my last post . 2 caught in the ring road around the bait .This is the best start to a season I've ever had and I learn things each trip out . Our snares have a couple different size of support tubing and I've decided that now they will all have the small size . Those with the small tube grip better on the support wire and seem to give a better catch. Jordan had a breakaway opened by deer and 8 snares knocked down by them, no dogs today for him. My best start to a season by far, we have 57 in 24 days ..
Merry Christmas to everyone .























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

great stuff!


----------



## 220swift

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Wow. That'll cover a fence fast. Congrats !


----------



## C2C

Well it was bound to happen ..caught one today but an eagle beat me too it..nice big pale male , useless now to me so I brought him home for a buddy to tan and cut up for mitts . I don't like to leave em lay.
It seems to train the birds to eat them. Going to go call the creek bottom north if me cause I finally gave a good wind , maybe the bobcat will show up and ease my pain









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Like throwing $100 bills at the birds isn't it. I have heard they taste like chickens and the ****** will buy the feathers! :hunter4:


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Like throwing $100 bills at the birds isn't it. I have heard they taste like chickens and the ****** will buy the feathers! :hunter4:


 :naughty: You are an evil man ..lol . :glutton: hurts the pocket book if you did that .


----------



## Larry

C2C said:


> :naughty: You are an evil man ..lol . :glutton: hurts the pocket book if you did that .


Hey its not your national bird its ours...BTW our national bird should be switched to the middle finger, a bird that is seen and used allot more than the eagle! And it will never be endangered! :roflmao:


----------



## C2C

Lmao ... so true. 
.mever poked one but sure feel like it ..kid caught 2 more lasy night ..gomna show me up

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

You know...I think our trapping ground is alike. I stole this photo from a female friend to show you what my area looks like in summer. Let me know what you think and am I right?

See those plumb thickets along the river...that is what I was telling you about. But see the cattle also? They have not moved much except to the river side of the fence :frusty:


----------



## C2C

Ground here is rolling like that as well , but my spots are silverberry and buck brush patches that I snare in . Mainlly available in river bottoms . Some guys catch coyotes on trails out in the open but you'd best have some grass for cover . The hillside trail in the first pic is a killer for coyotes .. if you gets there before the deer knock it down or break the BADs.. I try and set flat spots where ever I can put a bait then the coyotes arent able to inspect from above . Cows take a lot of fun out of snaring but are a good attractant , I always see my catches increase when a guy moves cows in next door .


----------



## Larry

My best luck is on the trails in the bottom photo. But its not a Mad Cam the Snaring-man's cup of tea. It a place for ground blended steel traps and lures/bait or a Mafia set.

The good thing about the second photo...setting and checking is easy. All sets can be checked very close up by rolling down the truck window if a man wishes. Or a quick glass from the bottom to top gets the check done without a drive and no disturbance at all.

Is the open trail yield any better than your gulch in the first photo, I am wondering? Your system of big baits displayed in a hunting area has allot more appeal than 2 inch hole along a trail.

However, is it better than a Mafia trail set that is the question?

Then my pea brain starts a wondering Cam the yote rut is about to happen and I will get a crack at the travelers more than you.

Conclusion as always...whacking coyotes is like golf...you'll never beat the game...never!

Thanks for sharing...and helping!


----------



## C2C

In most spots Larry I have to use the bait cause there are far too many refusals where I cant hide the snare in some grass , that open prairie is as bald as I am . Another of my problems is birds . With dead coyotes , the eagles and Ravens make short work of them if they are the only grub to be had , hence another reason to keep the bait pile flowing .On a side hill trail like that I will put maybe 3 snares in a 150 yd stretch and catch those dogs that come to see what happened to their buddy . I've got an elk rib cage to take out today and keep em happy . My son picked up 2 more yesterday at a new station on a cow carcass . He said there are 7 trails leading in to it and they are packed like concrete , he's got high hopes for this spot .


----------



## C2C

Lightning may not stroke the sms place twice but eagles do .
Same spot on consecutive checks..th8njing back I have had 5 bird damaged coyotes in last 3 years and 4 of them are in this exact spot.. No I didn't reset it ..
Caught another coyote on other bait site, a.nice big male that wreaked of something dead. 
Third one is my best coyote of the year... 2 ran out from my east site and when we were done I drove around the section and set up to call ..had 2 come in , maybe the same 2 and got the nicer of the pair .
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

That bottom two are real nice, almost as light and as fluffy as the snow. Very, very nice!

Yikes...since indigenous people can legally kill all birds of prey across North America ...I would pay them $100 an eagle before you lose all your take. Besides you have me worried Cam, the eagles have moved in along the river ground I plan on snaring. And its 80 miles to the nearest reservation for me. :frown2:


----------



## C2C

I haven't seen this guy for a week but he is definitely around.. talked with a guy from North Dakota and he's really been hit bad ..caught 5 one day and one had love and the birds got the other 4..guess I best not complain .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Had lice..lol ..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

First day that I got skunked ..only got half checked tho..it snowed almost 6 inches over night so after chores I decided to try and get into the site were the eagle has been working . Mile and a half walk round trip in knee deep snow took me just about an hour and a half . Deer had knocked down half if the snares and rest were buried so I readjusted all. Stopped for 5 minute rest and a drink before heading back to the truck ..I had put a G2 drink in my pack . . Guess the flavour
. Glacier freeze ..lol. Hoping the catch in any other snares get a covered up as I can't get to them now til Monday ..minus 26 C now and still snowing . That dot in the center of bottom pic is my truck ... who in the world parked it way back there ??
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The best flavor of Gatorade right there! Good luck on the line!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx Mark , it was a struggle getting in there but glad I went .At least I have one bait now with all snares up. I likely have something at the one I couldn't get to but that will wait til Monday . You still calling up a storm ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

C2C said:


> Thanx Mark , it was a struggle getting in there but glad I went .At least I have one bait now with all snares up. I likely have something at the one I couldn't get to but that will wait til Monday . You still calling up a storm ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Nice, can't wait to see what you catch! I haven't been able to get out recently. Came down with the nasty cold going around after Thanksgiving... it's come and gone a few times and this last time it just kept getting worse. I'm in antibiotics now and hope to get back out soon!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Can't set it and forget it. Lots more work than meets the eye. Oh well, tomorrow's another year.


----------



## C2C

Got that right Glen . Im just like a little kid on Christmas eve with this snaring , I can't wait to get back and see whats waiting for me . Cold is ideal now for atracting coyotes to the bait but the deep snow can make it hard to check . There is a herd of about 40 mule deer that have moved into the basin where my one site is and they are continually knocking down snares on trails . The breakaways on snares keeps them from being held when they get caught which is a bonus . Good thing about having the deer there tho is the live bait bonus , coyotes follow them around and get caught in the process . Waiting for a new bunch of dogs to move into the area as Ive kinda thinned out the resident population . Got almost a good month left for fur but have no new spots close enough to set and catch more , so I''ll have to live with a much slower catch rate and pick up some wanderers . Happy New Year to one and all ..


----------



## Larry

Interesting you posted that. Rancher who is running my small line said they got new snow and no tracks. I am thinking denning is starting and the females are already heading out to search for dens. I looked at my past logs and they indicate it is not to early. I suspect you'll still get this last years pups and none paried couples...but the change has begun I think.

Ill be in the forest mostly when I get back...I will not repeat the mistake of 2015 and stay on the flats. Or Ill cut tracks and follow till I see them settling in.

AS Glen said " I am sure we will both get them next year"


----------



## C2C

Checked all 3 sites today , 4 breakaway open up by deer . And first for me 
.one by a coyote. I could see by the tracks that he hit the snare at a full run and I'm guessing it was low on his chest and the force blew out the BAD..most of the snares were blown over with snow , some in drifted 6 ft deep . Hard to get around now so I'm glad we got them when we did . Still a few tracks so we will go to 3 day checks and so some calling in between .. My son hung all his up on the brush , not a track anywhere close .Even the birds have left the baits. 
Heading to Marty Sennekers tomorrow to drop off the catch so far .Hope to get a barn pic if the wind isn't blowing .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

:lurk:


----------



## C2C

Of to market today, hung up 59 for the pix ..the most we have ever had for the first sale of the year at NAFA. . Took the to the depot at Hays Alberta, the home of Marty Senneker
Had a good chat with him and picked up a few tips as well as more supplies . He showed me a picture of his second biggest haul in a check....50!!. He had a dozen or so coyotes laying in front of his shop awaiting skinning , none of which I would trade for those we brought, made me feel better knowing that not all his digs are good ones either..lol.The single coyote in that bag picture is the one my son in law shot when I took him and my 6 year old grandson to call .. I asked Clay if they wanted to sell or keep it .. the little guy Walker told me " not selling grandpa, we're keeping it ". His dad had dollar signs in his eyes cause it is likely the best coyote we've seen this year , probably worth $200 or more..I told him "Good idea Walker"..LOL.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

You'll make everyone grin on here with that pic., frigging awesome. Looks like a nice warm day there. Congrats.on the hard work.


----------



## Ruger

That's a great pile of fur, definitely gonna be a great paycheck!


----------



## akiceman25

Absolutely amazing!!! Thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Cam, congrats on a great season so far.


----------



## glenway

Best looking fence ever! The man with a plan* and* PhD (* P*iled * h*igh and *d*eep). Cha-cha-cha-ching!


----------



## C2C

Thanx everyone for the replies .. now comes the challenge of continuing catches . Snow has ruined a 1 and 1/2 half of our 3 baitsites . Drifted hard and deep and trails are gone . Still a few coyotes around but now they can run drifts and dont need the trails . My son closed up his set as the coyotes have moved out , we got a call from a neighbor that is having coyote problems so Jordan is headed there this morning to set up . I'll check the other 2 spots and one is still good to go , wind doesnt hit it ..freshen up bait and add some skunk essence for attractant , the other is a bit more difficult .may move the bait and feed em for a week then set on it . Let you know how today goes .


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats on a great start, but you might have to build a bigger barn soon, lol


----------



## Larry

Just glad I don't have a barn or a fence! ....nice Job my friend and nice job also to your son, Can I get a autographed pictures of a great snareman!

"may move the bait and feed em for a week then set on it . Let you know how today goes " :thumbsup: :thumbsup: smart move IMHO! .


----------



## Larry

please please Mr. Cook and Son ...don't run the bank at NAFA dry until get a chance to sell sell my few!


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> please please Mr. Cook and Son ...don't run the bank at NAFA dry until get a chance to sell sell my few!


Don't worry about that Larry ..im hoping they srll.before yours cause u are gonna get the bigger check .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Checked my snares again and had another first and a learning experience at that . Last time I checked I picked a spot where 3 snares are close together and lined up ..as.luck would have it I caught this coyote in the close one on video ..dog touched snare with its chest and stopped to back up but too late , the fast loaded snare came down and he was caught. Not to upset to start pulled like a dog on a leash until the trigger went off and cut off the air ...panic set in and he was done in less than a minute . Another coyote came by 4 hrs later and barely gave him a second look as he walked down same trail within 6 ft . One of the best colored ones of the year . Set another 6 snares 400.yds east if.my bait on some trails.in the brush , lots if sign here so well see if the blind sets work .
Second bait site had 4 snares knocked down by deer , coyote tracks last the downed snare on 2 spots ..maybe next time ..as.you can see I'm not walking in from the road any more..why do all.my sites have to be down at the bottom of a big hill??























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats on a great start, but you might have to build a bigger barn soon, lol


Hahaha.. couldn't afford to build another one like this , built in 1905 with stone walls on base 18" thick ..we put tin on roof and sides a couple years ago . 65 x 25.ft.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

I was thinking of you allot yesterday while planning my own snaring over bait. I have to ask, have you ever snared trails in deep snow made with a truck? I ask as it appears to me that yotes would hold to the trail and if the snow is 6- 9 inches, as its a natural path of least resistance all yotes would use to get to the bait. But I am not a snare-man so maybe I am not visualizing something.

BTW...I went looking for bait yesterday at some of the local butcher shops. One told me they would sell me fat and trimmings for $.99 /pound. The reasons for the price is they are selling allot for bird balls right now. I almost jumped on it, thinking if if put 25 lbs out per station and caught just one yote the bait would be paid for. But I put my feelers out closer to my line in Nebrasaka. . There are several custom butcher shops in the area so instead of transporting I am taking a chance I can get it there.

Next season I need to shoot allot of deer. Here in Iowa you can shoot one for I think $27 and then up to 11 more for $11.00/per. That is cheap bait for sure!


----------



## C2C

Truck trails would work , I have never set one because the spots I could do it are where I drive in . I have a buddy that has set on quad tracks and it has worked but you need to set both tire tracks , usually a bit apart , maybe 20 feet so you cover both . Never know which track they will follow and if they see one snare and go around they will end up in the other snare ..maybe ..lol .

I have been told that in deep snow you can walk down the trails you want to set in and catch coyotes in your own tracks . Hasn't worked for me yet , I have had lots of deer follow my trails but no yotes .. unless a deer has come by in between mytravel and the coyote ..just like sending a scout I guess .

I learned a bunch from seeing the coyote caught on my camera .. they dont panic until the trigger goes off and then it is too late .


----------



## Larry

Speaking of camera's...that is on my list must buy items. I have a mission to figure out the refusals I am seeing on my trail sets since I cam home for the the holidays. Doesn't make an sense why all of sudden I would get refusals (literal walk around's) when I was catching them before I left! Bait, lure, urine have all been the same on 1/2 of the sets!

Have any recommendation for a brand? That cost less then a yote pelt?


----------



## C2C

I started with Primos, then Moultrie and now I have 3 Spypoints ..they are easy to use and reliable. Get one with AA batteries not C or D's.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

You will find that coyotes will look at your cameras , don't know what it is but they know the camera is there. I set them back about 20 ft waist high.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Ill tell you what it is...it's the red light used to enhance low light condition's! The same used on night vison. Sir Harry Winston goes nuts if you shine a similar red light on the ground...much worse than any cat following a laser beam.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* C2C Thanks for showing your very fine catch of Coyotes---Show's that you are a very good Woodsmen and that you know your Coyote's habits and actions very well---CONGRATULATOIN To you and your Son's knowledge of your Quarry also great job on putting up your fur*

* skip*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * C2C Thanks for showing your very fine catch of Coyotes---Show's that you are a very good Woodsmen and that you know your Coyote's habits and actions very well---CONGRATULATOIN To you and your Son's knowledge of your Quarry also great job on putting up your fur*
> 
> * skip*


Thanx Skip , We look forward all summer long to snaring season , wish it could last longer . Calves will soon be on the way and its back to the grind so we make the most of it while we can . I learn something almost every time I go check . Finally got a coyote on video from my trail camera while getting caught in a snare . he lasted a total of 160 seconds from start to finish . As for putting up the fur , we have a neighbour that does it for us , I'd rather let him fight the fleas ..lol.


----------



## C2C

Snow is still too deep for a truck or quad so used the snowmobile again today .. Caught one coyote in a set I put up only 2 days ago , seems like the dogs are onto my old sets so a new one was in order. Also had a snare tipped up parallel to the ground after a coyote ran under it..if his nose had only been up an inch ..only an inch ..lol.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Finally finally finally!!! Caught a coyote in my favorite hillside set ..and another in a blind trail set . Trail set one was still alive as he was caught deep and I was using one of my last mini torque springs. They are nice to hide but dint work with a trigger and don't have the power I like in a kill spring . I will weed them.out for next year 
Hillside worked like a charm, perfect catch up close to jaw and when he swung down the hill he didn't even disturb the grass ..easy reset . Hides are getting a touch wooly, I'm afraid the end is in sight 
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

The end is in sight for that one. I had no idea the condition of the fur would change so fast.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> The end is in sight for that one. I had no idea the condition of the fur would change so fast.


Its a bit confusing Glen , some have been good all along and some have been weak . I'm usually done by the end of Jan anyway but this does seem too early to have rubbed ones .


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> The end is in sight for that one. I had no idea the condition of the fur would change so fast.


We talked about the hides getting rubbed ? The called one today was perfect









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Big weather change again, temp dropped 20 degrees C and north wind with 2 " of snow . Trail was a bit heavy this morning but made it thru . Caught 2 more today both on hillside trails 20 yds apart . Both were still alive and I knew something must have gone wrong for that. Found that trigger on one snare had hung up on end stop of cable and wouldn't let the spring activate. This happens once in awhile. The other was a new one for me 
Somehow the trigger got caught in cable between lock and breakaway and spring was pulling the loop open..i don't have a clue why this coyote didn't get away, I could slide 2 fingers between cable and throat of the catch . 
Both coyote hides In good shape.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Beauties they are, paint job on the tailgate I see, sliding that pallet out a few too many times this trapping season !!


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Beauties they are, paint job on the tailgate I see, sliding that pallet out a few too many times this trapping season !!


Maybe Rick , I use the pallet to keep coyotes from freezing to bed of the truck .. my old truck has seen 14 seasons now , and my only wish it is that it was new .. I prefer it over the new ones of today , too much plastic and too many gimmicks .


----------



## Ruger

Glad to see that you are still connecting on some prime fur, keep it up !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Nice Coyotes Cam---Thanks for sharing your Pic's----Congrats on your Catches*

*skip*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice looking coyotes thank you for sharing


----------



## C2C

Thx guys..was supposed to chexk today but had pump problems..seems the heat bulb burned out sometime last night, and with temps at minus 37 the pump froze and broke . Spent all day getting a new one setup and finally got into the house after chores and such at suppertime ..chexking will be a big job tomorrow as I will be doing both of mine as well as my sons. Weather gonna break tomorrow and warm up like crazy so I'll let you know how it goes.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Big day today ..coyotws are back with a vengeance.  5 at first site and another 200 yds away. All nice except
1 that was hip caught and still alive .Still nothing has made it to the bait at this site. Interesting they are all caught in a line , roughly 25 yds from end to end .I was a happy camper until I remembered these coyotes all have to go back up that darn hill. 2 trips with 2 dogs each and still one more site to check .So after a real workout on the ******* stair master it's on to the last spot. Got there and there us a coyote standing in the river at 159nyds , so I take a shot with 17hmr and shoot just over his back ..shifts him into high gear and he runs up river into the brush and I'm thinking , I have a snare.in there !!! Well I watch him run thru and right into the snare and starts to bounce around . So I'm off the bike and run down the hill past 2 dead ones on hillside sets , and head toward the live one. I'm in a hurry cause he's tearing up the set and chewing the cable and I see he is leg caught and I dint know how well . I get to 50 yds he gives a final chew and a lunge and is gone into the brush!!. I know I can't catch him and slump down about ready to throw up .. chew outs do happen from time to time and I never knew how long it takes ..i just learned the hard way . From now in til the end of time if I see a liv coyote in a snare i will dispatch from a distance rather than trying to get real close .. I end up with 5 at this site as well . 2 in the hillsides, one spot has taken 4 this year .The rest are all down in the bottom. There are tracks thru the place where the eagle wrecked 2 coyotes a couple weeks ago but I refuse to set it again , magpies fly out of there every time I am checking. Dogs finally made it past the snare to bait here so I set 2 more snares in well worn trails .Now I have 5 more victims to pull up a hill , same height as ******* stairmaster but not near as steep and a well worn trail. Lots of tracks at both sites so I'm expecting some more action come minday when I check again . And Larry I finally caught a fox in a leghold today!! Not worth much at auction tho he is nice so he will be tanned and given to a grandson..



















































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

What a day!!!


----------



## Larry

Awesome awesome stuff Cam. Yeah I wish I would of been there.

Looking at your sled and looking at my sled today when I was setting cat traps and pulling that darn thing up the red neck stair climbers, I thought two things...I have screws loose up stairs for doing this at my age,,,,,two as long as I am mentally deranged, sure would be nice to have just a ranch dog just big enough to pull the sled with lets say a max of 75 lb's


----------



## C2C

I made 2.trips up that darn hill with 3 coyotes each time, I picked the 3 biggest for the first load ..lol .. using my head right ? No , if I had used my head I would have ridden back 2 miles to the truck and gotten the long rope that I brought for this purpose to pull them up with the quad.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

quite a day C2C, most trappers only get to dream of those kind of numbers.............Congratulations !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wow living my dream. Congrats my friend been following you and Larry for some time. Only wish I was there. Brings memories from days gone buy. Ran many a line in my youth and dreamed about doing it for a income. I put myself out there with both ya'll but ain't sure I could do it today. I remember walking on up a set with the anticipation of what may be in my trap. it didn't matter if it was a muskrat trap or a mink set. i thrill of being about to out smart the best at their game was what I seen it as. Work and life has got in my way but i love putting myself there as ya'll walk up on a set with the anticipation of a child at Christmas opening his gifts!! I remember those days and would love to spend some with ya'll someday. topping the hill and looking down to see success where I had out smarted one of the smartest critters on his own turf!! Calling them in is a different game than trapping or snaring. You guys help me live out the dream of what I thought would be a sweet way to make a living. Today i am swallowed by the big city life and only remember the dreams of my youth. i hope life allows me the ability to pursue those dreams in retirement provided I live that long. Carry on my friends and enjoy the fulfillment a lot of us only wish we had the ability to pursue.

:cowboy:

Rodney

PS still working on your calls so sorry it has taking so long!!!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. and great write up, a person can get wore out reading the write up.


----------



## akiceman25

Every time I see your posts I'm astounded at the sheer numbers you bring in. What would the coyote population be like if you weren't thinning the herd year after year?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow living my dream. Congrats my friend been following you and Larry for some time. Only wish I was there. Brings memories from days gone buy. Ran many a line in my youth and dreamed about doing it for a income. I put myself out there with both ya'll but ain't sure I could do it today. I remember walking on up a set with the anticipation of what may be in my trap. it didn't matter if it was a muskrat trap or a mink set. i thrill of being about to out smart the best at their game was what I seen it as. Work and life has got in my way but i love putting myself there as ya'll walk up on a set with the anticipation of a child at Christmas opening his gifts!! I remember those days and would love to spend some with ya'll someday. topping the hill and looking down to see success where I had out smarted one of the smartest critters on his own turf!! Calling them in is a different game than trapping or snaring. You guys help me live out the dream of what I thought would be a sweet way to make a living. Today i am swallowed by the big city life and only remember the dreams of my youth. i hope life allows me the ability to pursue those dreams in retirement provided I live that long. Carry on my friends and enjoy the fulfillment a lot of us only wish we had the ability to pursue.
> 
> :cowboy:
> 
> Rodney
> 
> PS still working on your calls so sorry it has taking so long!!!


Wish I could take all you guys from PT with me on a check , would be lots of fun and we could all take part in the dragging .. Christmas day is best way to describe it and I get about 2 months of it a year . .. p.s. Dont sweat the calls , Im headed up Wednesday for a couple days to try and evn the score with that wolf . My son will run the line


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats. and great write up, a person can get wore out reading the write up.


HAHAHAHA.. You must realize how hard it is for me to type , thanx Rick .


----------



## C2C

akiceman25 said:


> Every time I see your posts I'm astounded at the sheer numbers you bring in. What would the coyote population be like if you weren't thinning the herd year after year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes we are now in uncharted waters as far as numbers go .. 86 since Dec 1 . These 2 baits are only less than 3 miles apart , my sons are here at home 15 miles away . Gotta be a pile of dogs in between as it has a couple big ranches that dont allow access for hunting or trapping . , guess they are my hatchery ..lol . another couple weeks and snares will get pulled as I have to start saving baby calves . Fingers crossed for the century mark .. :hunter4:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice day on the line congrats


----------



## Larry

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow living my dream. Congrats my friend been following you and Larry for some time. Only wish I was there. Brings memories from days gone buy. Ran many a line in my youth and dreamed about doing it for a income. I put myself out there with both ya'll but ain't sure I could do it today. I remember walking on up a set with the anticipation of what may be in my trap. it didn't matter if it was a muskrat trap or a mink set. i thrill of being about to out smart the best at their game was what I seen it as. Work and life has got in my way but i love putting myself there as ya'll walk up on a set with the anticipation of a child at Christmas opening his gifts!! I remember those days and would love to spend some with ya'll someday. topping the hill and looking down to see success where I had out smarted one of the smartest critters on his own turf!! Calling them in is a different game than trapping or snaring. You guys help me live out the dream of what I thought would be a sweet way to make a living. Today i am swallowed by the big city life and only remember the dreams of my youth. i hope life allows me the ability to pursue those dreams in retirement provided I live that long. Carry on my friends and enjoy the fulfillment a lot of us only wish we had the ability to pursue.
> 
> :cowboy:
> 
> Rodney
> 
> PS still working on your calls so sorry it has taking so long!!!


Dont mean to steal a thread C2C but I reread Rodney's words three times and I must say this!

Rodney what a truly magnificent thing to say to my good friend Cam and Myself. I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart for saying such wonderful words to us both. Makes me proud knowing you are with us in spirit and we can bring back great memories for you. What an honor! I am beyond myself, such a nice thing to say !


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Dont mean to steal a thread C2C but I reread Rodney's words three times and I must say this!
> 
> Rodney what a truly magnificent thing to say to my good friend Cam and Myself. I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart for saying such wonderful words to us both. Makes me proud knowing you are with us in spirit and we can bring back great memories for you. What an honor! I am beyond myself, such a nice thing to say !


Yes he is a great guy , and tho I've never met him he is truly a generous fellow that I would like to meet some day . He is in the process of building me a wolf howler as a proto type for me to test and refuses to send one that is half a--ed and doesnt have the sound he wants .. Not many of those guys left . He's literally one that has walked the walk and talked the talk , too bad distance and time keep us apart . Funny this whole conversation has come up , I was talking with my Dad { 82 years old } a while back and we had kind of the same talk . I have 2 brothers both grew up here on the farm and both have gone on to successful careers , one is a professor at a local Ag college , the other owns a pharmacy . I told Dad that both my brothers will make more money in their lives than me , but neither one will have as much fun . Something to be said for being your own boss in the great outdoors , and tho I am at the mercy of Mother Nature for my livelihood I wouldnt change a thing .

I have trapped for over 40 years now and tho I didnt start on the coyotes seriously until 3 years ago { beaver and mink , muskrats were my game } I have thoroughly enjoyed the education they have given me in that time . If you had told me 10 years ago that I'd would be catching coyotes with a snare at this time I would have seriously laughed you out of the county ... and I'd have been wrong . Gotta get some sleep , Christmas morning comes early again tomorrow and I have hills to climb .


----------



## C2C

Another good day today , picked up 2 more .One was on another hillside and the reset was a snap ..also had another first for me as well . 
The snow is making for hard going in the truck but quad goes over the top so I used it today . I drive the top of the river bank to my second site, first spot was empty today , and checked first 3 snares with binos from above , nothing . Continued another 200 yds to where I park and strapped on my gear and down the hill to the rest. I was pulling a roadkilled deer that I picked up on the way so it took me a touch longer to get to the bait pile . On the way in I could see the hillside coyote hanging dead and secure so I placed bait , set a few more snares on new trails then picked him up and reset. Pulled dog back up to the top and got all loaded back up and started to follow my tracks back to the truck . This takes me past the first 3 snares that I already checked and I glance at them as I go by and lo and behold there is a dead coyote in one of them !!! Can't be , I just looked at them 45 mins ago and I've been within 400 yds checking the rest. But there is , so I turn around and go back down the hill for dog #2.. he's in perfect shape ..must have been on his way in to the bait and saw or smelled me and I can see where he ran down the trail to the snare . That horseshoe in my back pocket is uncomfortable but I don't mind ..lol.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice job congrats


----------



## Larry

Keep posting please I am taking it all in and really cant say enough how my area looks just like the bottom photo! Great stuff I am learning allot about this bait stuff. But I am not selling my traps quite yet!


----------



## C2C

10-12 " Loop 10" off the ground..instant catch ..









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Dang, Cam. Didn't even give the birds a chance.


----------



## hassell

Way to go, keep them coming.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Dang, Cam. Didn't even give the birds a chance.


LOL .. Dang it Glen I cant even press like button cause I dont " like " that idea . Heading north tomorrow for a couple wolf days with a buddy so my son will check for me ,hope he has as much fun as Ive had lately .


----------



## youngdon

Good luck on the wolf hunt !


----------



## C2C

Beautiful day here today in northern Alberta , not a lot if snow maybe 8" but that's plenty ..found 6 set a of old wolves tracks that we followed down into river bottom and set up and called and watched for a couple hours... no takers but heard them howl in the distance in the walk back to the truck . Drive diwn to where we thought they sounded like and waited 10 mins then howled..well they opened up like brass band !! Same place we found them last year , sounds like a couple adults and bunch of pups .. try em in the morning ..My son checked for me today and I caught one more and he found a coyote that chewed out 4 days ago , said catch placement was good so do t know why he chewed out . Made it 200 yds down the river and died in opening to old beaver house ..lucky me .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Good luck on the wolf hunt !


Thanx Don , they were howling tonight

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Sounds like excitement on the menu tomorrow, good luck.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Good Luck Hope you Get'em----------------------------------*

*svb*


----------



## Larry

Good luck my dear friend. In my prayers tonight I will be asking if just one wolf can be given up to a great snare-man.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Sounds like excitement on the menu tomorrow, good luck.


Hope so Rick ..keep you posted

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Good luck my dear friend. In my prayers tonight I will be asking if just one wolf can be given up to a great snare-man.


Too kind Larry .. I have taken a wolf myself before , I would ask that my buddy here with me get a chance at one . But win lose it draw it is always a great adventure back here in the great white North...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Wondering about the range of value of wolf pelts. Lots of fun trying to get a poke at one, I'd bet.


----------



## C2C

IF we get one Glen I'll just get it tanned , my rich dentist friend will get his mounted. Here's the wolf I called in for his son 2 years ago .
Now full mounted . He won the province for largest taken that year .
No luck today , heard them howl in 2 different location bit no takers when we called ...did call a lynx in to 30 yds , first one I have ever seen in the wild . Saw another later in the afternoon and was able to get this picture . We will hunt to 2 in the afternoon tomorrow then head 5 hrs back home . After all I have a couple coyotes left to catch to make what seemed like an impossible goal.

















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway

Scary!


----------



## Larry

I am envious as heck!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Great pic's Cam-- Thanks for sharing-Wow that Wolf is huge*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * Great pic's Cam-- Thanks for sharing-Wow that Wolf is huge*
> 
> *svb*


 Thx , phots just about look photoshopped but they arent . He was huge , my first thoughts when I saw him standing in the clearing were " where is the keg around his neck , he's big as a St. Bernard !!" We were a long way from the truck so I skinned him very carefully for a full mount . Took 2 hrs and the shooter was very little help as he was so hopped up with adrenaline that he stood there shaking the whole time ..lol . Wolf ended up winning the province that year as largest taken , wished we had a live weight on him .

We came home yesterday without a wolf sighting , heard them a few times howl in the evening , saw lots of tracks but no luck . Still had fun , saw a few wild horses and the lynx was also a first . We are already planning our trip back next year . Talked with local fish cop and he said the wolves are getting lots of pressure from hunters , which is a good thing . Deer and moose populations are a fraction of their former numbers when I guided up there .

Missed checking my snares while I was away but I know my son did a good job , I may go pull a few today as they are across a river and it is starting to open up .


----------



## C2C

One of the wild horses we saw , wolves are hard on them too .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Always next year for sure, it's all about getting out and putting in some effort which is satisfying.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Always next year for sure, it's all about getting out and putting in some effort which is satisfying.


Yes it is Rick , good friends and fun in the outdoors .


----------



## C2C

Back.to the line today. I normally don't check back to back days but tomorrow is a no go so it would be Monday at the soonest ...darn good thing I went . Caught this nice fox only 20 ft from the bait pile and guess who was there having the main course?? Yup good old Mr. Eagle , chowing down on roadkill deer probably eyeing the red fox for dessert...nothing else in snares today , possibility of a snow flurry tomorrow , would be nice to see fresh tracks . The snow has really melted the last couple days and everything is ice, hard to tell.where stuff is travelling .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Real nice colors on that fox.


----------



## glenway

No doubt the color is deep. I noticed the tip of the tail is white. Here in mid Michigan tail tips are black.


----------



## youngdon

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * Great pic's Cam-- Thanks for sharing-Wow that Wolf is huge*
> 
> *svb*


Promise us that if you ever shoot one you'll shoot him at least three times before you leave the porch.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* I PROMISE----I REALLY DO- :help:*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Had a beautiful Male Red Fox just like the one Cam got pass through the yard the other Day at 11 am Sharon and I were having a late cup of coffee in the kitchen. I chose to let him pass. We watched him for 15 + minutes told Sharon it was a Male she laughed how do you know just than he lifted his rear leg and peed on a bale of hay I just chuckled * :biggrin2: .-------------------------------------p,s, Glen Red Fox DO NOT HAVE BLACK TIP'S ON THEIR TAILS--GRAY FOX DO OH!! COYOTES DO TOO

SVB

I have trapped and shot a couple hundred Red fox over the years and never seen one with a black tip--just say'en


----------



## C2C

I don't target the foxes because I think they catch enough mice to counteract the birds they do .Besides the fur price is not all that great. The ones I do catch i either get tanned and give to friends or i sell to a local buyer unskinned .I talked with a friend at church today that is calving now and having trouble with coyotes in the pens at night. Meeting with him tomorrow to see if we can help . He doesn't have much brush to snare in and I'm no Larry Leghold so we may be calling and shooting. Both work for me.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Well.so.much for not targeting foxes..caught another today . Coyote snares were empty and no tracks so fox does pay for gas . For one spot I may set tomorrow with snares for coyotes , will likely pull all other snares in a week .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Promise us that if you ever shoot one you'll shoot him at least three times before you leave the porch.


I promise...lol. won't even put my boots on first

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Hey Cam...did you out the Fox Carcass on the bait pile after you drained the bladder all over ? ...hint hint!


----------



## C2C

Don't know what you mean ..second one there in less than a week..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Skip,

You had me going about the color of the red fox tails saying you've never seen a black one before.

Bullwinkle took this double at my place while calling for coyotes.


----------



## glenway

BTW, found another photo of a fox I took 40 years ago with a black tipped tail, but it's not in a computer file. Guess you'll have to trust me on this one. It had the black lower legs and feet, too.


----------



## C2C

Nice foxes Glen, ours aren't that pretty

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Went up to our range land today on the quads with dad to call a couple places..had the coyotes call back to our initial howl sequence but when I hit a rabbit distress they lost all interest and had no contestants..lesson learned ..my son and I will go back at weeks end and use only vocals . Got a text that my #3 daughter had gone into labour so we headed home quickly to pick up her kids ...well we just about made it home before seeing a coyote.. He's the little pot of gold at the end of the red rainbow .Not a pretty dog but still good fur .
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Heart shot at 300 yds he sure bled out quick from a tiny hole ..Not a pic for facebook.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

glenway said:


> . I noticed the tip of the tail is white. Here in mid Michigan tail tips are black.


* Glen---I have seen black tails on red fox but the every end [tip] if only a few hairs are white--Red Fox come in many different color phase's .Sliver Fox, Black Fox, Cross Fox, Samson Fox, all of which are Red Fox have white tips of some sorts-----But congrats on the fox you got with a black tip that is rare-------------*

* Hey some coyotes have white tip tails and there considered a TWO POINTER--I've only killed two in a lifetime of hunting them--Never know what Mother Nature produces--The Cherry Reds bring the most on the fur market-------Happy Hunting*

* Beautiful Fox's Cam----------Sorry for rambling about the tail tips------------Hope your snare's are all full next check---Boy I wish we would get your snow fall amount here---we got another 12" again last night. Over 2 foot on the level not counting the drifts. I noticed the fawn deer in the yard today were to their knees-----well spring is only 3 1/2 month's away-----Good luck on the line-----P.S. Nice Shot on your coyote sure did a paint job --*

*skip*


----------



## C2C

Thanx skip ..no bother with the fox notes , I'm always anxious to hear what everyone else has for stories ..you talked about white tipped tails on coyotes ....Ive had a number of them with white on tail tip, not as thick as a fox but maybe 15-20 hairs ..enough that it was noticeable. Hides are still looking good which is a total surprise ...and last but not least my daughter gave birth to another boy today, that's 10 now and only 2 are girls..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Congratulations Grand Pa nothing like a Big Family----------Your going to catch up to me pretty soon I have 16 Grand Kids [ from 29 yrs to 8 months] 9 Boys and 7 Girls and 5 Great Grand BABIES 3 boys and 2 girls and another Boy due next month--------*

* Thanks for sharing with us all --Have a Great Week*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

Yup another whole generation of little trappers..I have one grandson in particular that is outdoor crazy, he's 6 and into hunting , fishing, trapping ..you name it . He wouldn't let his dad sell the coyote they got while calling with me , getting it tanned for his room . So I have set aside a fox to tan for his birthday .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

Congrats to your family on the new addition, and we're tied at 10........


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt, and a really big Congrats. on the new addition, I can see a new sled on order with a big sign saying MUSH. Those young ones can pull you all over the trapping area's.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt, and a really big Congrats. on the new addition, I can see a new sled on order with a big sign saying MUSH. Those young ones can pull you all over the trapping area's.


Thanx Rick ..I may have to start driving a van to check to stop the fights over who is going with me ..lol.. I've already threatened to get them all rubber boots so they can help with handmove irrigation pipe .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

220swift said:


> Congrats to your family on the new addition, and we're tied at 10........


8 boys , 2 girls here ...the boys all refer to them as " the sisters "..whats your count?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

C2C said:


> 8 boys , 2 girls here ...the boys all refer to them as " the sisters "..whats your count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


6 young ladies and 4 young men


----------



## C2C

Went to chexk this morning and saw a nice coyote from the highway..dropped my son off at a gate , he walked down 20 yds into the field and shot him ..nice fur . Xhexked all my snares at the distant location and nothing, called in 2 spots .. same thing . We came home and went to chexk the new spot and there's an eagle sitting in a post abiut 40 yds frim closest snare, of course I'm thinking the worst .
No such luck for Mr. Eagle , for once I beat him to his lunch. Had a coyote freshly caught.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

220swift said:


> 6 young ladies and 4 young men


And if you are like me you spoil them to death ..One grandson is a licorice addict, and when I came home a couple days ago the candy draw was open on my dresser .. I asked the little 3 year old if he had been in my licorice..he replies " nope grandpa but I been in your ju jubes.." lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

gotta love the honesty of the little ones...lol......


----------



## glenway

Same thing I was thinking, Mike. Worst mistake I ever made was to lie to my mother. Once.

Sure didn't know anyone built clans like they used to.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on the new addition Cam. You've caught me. I have three daughters who've given me 4 grandsons and 6 granddaughters. I hope they are done or I'm gonna have to start putting name tags on them and handing out crisp one dollar bills at Christmas like my Grandpa did.


----------



## C2C

Thanx everyone ...saw and met the little man today for the first time. They gave him the same name my wife has had for a nickname for 54 years , Duke .. she is very honored at least that's what her crying tells me . Checking and calling again tomorrow, we are within reach ...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

how many more until 100


----------



## Larry

Cam forgive me. I don't get good service and I missed the part you have a new grandson. My apology for the lateness...

A big congrats to you and grandma and especially the parents! Duke is a fine, fine name. The only western actor I ever liked was John Wayne-The Duke. May your grandson be as big, as rough, as tough, and yet as funny and kind hearted as John Wayne, Or better yet may he be Grandma's boy! Sorry you have enough it seems! hahaha


----------



## C2C

220swift said:


> how many more until 100


We are within 3 ..deep in uncharted waters ..we had a high of 73 last year and that was great , this year has been unbelievable.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Cam forgive me. I don't get good service and I missed the part you have a new grandson. My apology for the lateness...
> 
> A big congrats to you and grandma and especially the parents! Duke is a fine, fine name. The only western actor I ever liked was John Wayne-The Duke. May your grandson be as big, as rough, as tough, and yet as funny and kind hearted as John Wayne, Or better yet may he be Grandma's boy! Sorry you have enough it seems! hahaha


Well thank you sir , made my wife's day when I read her that ..yes he's well on his way to that end . She sat and held him for 3 hours while his exhausted mother slept and it was a true bonding time. Living with his 2 big brothers will toughen him up soon enough, his dad has 2 black horses and is already looking for a third.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

C2C said:


> 8 boys , 2 girls here ...the boys all refer to them as " the sisters "..whats your count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Should have clarified a little , " the sisters " , are twins and are the oldest of the rat pack ..lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

C2C said:


> We are within 3 ..deep in uncharted waters ..we had a high of 73 last year and that was great , this year has been unbelievable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Wow ! you're gonna be so rich you'll have to follow through with the get together at your place this year for all us poor Americans and hassell and now Dan300mag ! !


----------



## hassell

Sounds good except Cam will probably have me out in the north forty on a tractor working never to see my home again. Hmmm !!


----------



## C2C

# 98 and 99... don't check again til Monday, brings new meaning to the term " long weekend " ..LOL
Been very fortunate to have this much luck this year ..ill.never catch Larry but it's been a personal goal for a couple years.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Sounds good except Cam will probably have me out in the north forty on a tractor working never to see my home again. Hmmm !!


Id put you to work alright but you being a mountain person like my wife is I know I could never keep you

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Wow ! you're gonna be so rich you'll have to follow through with the get together at your place this year for all us poor Americans and hassell and now Dan300mag ! !


Sounds good .. well all.meet at Larry's place .lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Continuing Education on a voluntary basis to maintain that PhD. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Larry

C2C said:


> Sounds good .. well all.meet at Larry's place .lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


No can do your the star of PT this winter and its well deserved.....come on number 100!

BTW...I was having coffee the other day with a dog runner. He claims he got $65 on the carcass from Petska for dog chewed up yotes. Now that's hard to believe but I am hopeful its true!


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> No can do your the star of PT this winter and its well deserved.....come on number 100!
> 
> BTW...I was having coffee the other day with a dog runner. He claims he got $65 on the carcass from Petska for dog chewed up yotes. Now that's hard to believe but I am hopeful its true!


That's lots of money Larry but guess anything is possible 
A local here is paying 40-60 CAN $for unskinned dogs and believe me , the 40s are absolute garbage!! Here's hoping the first sale is as good as.last year . My sexond sale ones are better quality than the firsts and I'm seriously thinking of holding some back and sending for first sale next year..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

As far as being a star Larry I pale badly in your shadow ..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

100..went to check a couple snares close to home this morning and a coyote ran out of the brush . Hit him with the first shot and knocked him down but had to shoot again as he was leaving.. I've lost em before like this but was taking no chances on 100.. hide isn't great but he has mouth sores , a first for us..anyone seen these before ? Larry?
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Cancer.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on 100 !

You did him a favor!


----------



## C2C

And 1...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

ORAL PAPILLOMATOSIS IN COYOTES (Canis latrans) is the proper name. Because they know so little I would donate this one to a college for scientifuc study, I would contact a biologist to let them do some studies as it went dormant for awhile.

Wildl Dis. 1978 Apr;14(2):165-9.

Oral papillomatosis in coyotes (Canis latrans) and wolves (Canis lupus) of Alberta.
Samuel WM, Chalmers GA, Gunson JR.
Abstract
Twelve cases of oral papillomatosis were detected in wild carnivores of Alberta, ten in coyotes (Canis latrans) and two in wolves (Canis lupus). Lesions ranged from mild with a few small papillomas to severe with much of the surface of the lips, tongue and buccal cavity covered with papillomas. Three of five coyotes with severe papillomatosis were in obvious poor health. The gross and histologic lesions are described and the significance of this disease in wild carnivores is discussed.

That's all I know and it ain't much Cam,


----------



## C2C

Thx Larry ..thats what I've been told by a few locals . Seems there is a bunch of it in central Alberta, my Skinner has seen it before but not as bad as this one

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good thing the Doctor of Demise took it out. Hey, even PhDs have names.

I wouldn't touch that thing. Yuk.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats on 100 !! and I am with Glen.


----------



## akiceman25

Congratulations on 100! That's an amazing year!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats on 100 !! and I am with Glen.


I gave my Skinner the option and he said no problem, he has skinned them before ..so it is on the stretcher as we speak . It will get a real good dose of borax when I get it home as well as some kind of disinfectant..but I have to agree , the thought if it makes me crawl .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

Congrats on the century mark Cam, most only dream of that number........a few masters like yourself acheive that goal.​
:clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:​


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Congratulations Cam--A year to remember------100------*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

220swift said:


> Congrats on the century mark Cam, most only dream of that number........a few masters like yourself acheive that goal.​
> :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:​


Wouldn't call myself a master ..very fortunate to be able to pursue a hobby that has become a passion. It was a goal at first of the year that seemed so far out of reach but then things started coming together, I have my son to thank for all his help ..coudnr have done it without him . He and my wife did chores this morning while I had a church meeting and have told me we caught another last night in a set 300 yds from the house..102..see what the week brings with a check tomorrow..thx for all the congrats , it means alot from my friends here on PT..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Larry has the " land of corn ", I 've got land of wind ....warm and windy this morning so went to check and.picked u .2 more pales , one in a bare naked trail set 
. See remake, and this is how it was when originally set . Has since caught 2.
Wind died at 430 this afternoon so we went to call a place on outskirts of town ..and Larry would be proud , nothing but female vocals. Cototes opened up howling at 745 of set Wind was perfect until 9 mins of the set . I felt it but me on the back of my neck just as dog #1 shower up at 100 yds . He got the breaks at the edge of the brush and looked at the decor and call to his left then his nose came up and he likes up and saw me in the bank. He started to turn to leave and almost made it ...almost ...beautiful dark coyote with not a blemish..I gave him to my son and said I wanted them to come his side, sorry buddy .. No problem he says, but I insisted he take it..afterall he found one of mine that chewed out and got away .. Thanks Dad .. enough said from the worldest greatest son .






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., great pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift

great work!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

dam, you going for 200 now !!! lol


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> dam, you going for 200 now !!! lol


Now that would be something .. guys do it an more , but having only 3 bait sites and shooting the odd one wont cut it .... but man I've had some fun this winter . Too bad it will soon be over .


----------



## C2C

Heard 2 groups of coyotes howling this morning as we were doing chores so when we got done we set up.to call one area .. Female vocals and pup in distress put 2 in our lap so close and fast that we only got one ..check snares again tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry

Yep they are in protection mode now. Food territory means everything. My sincerest congrats on your first 100 (and some) it sure is a great accomplishment to hit that 100. Plus you did it in record time, what 4 years? All I can do is bow to you Cam, I mean that great job!

Have to ask that snare in the open , (third photo) are they really going to pass through it ? I ask as I has put out two on trails just to see myself finally pulled em today.


----------



## C2C

Yes Larry I know it is hard to believe but the coyote next to it is the second caught there in 2 weeks. The trail is part of the ring road that goes around the bait site and I believe the yote is distracted by the bait and not really paying attention to where he is going and before he knows it he is caught. Kind of like a person texting and driving, he isn't paying attention to the road ..lol .. maybe I'm thinking too much but it makes sense . Thanx for the compliment and yes it has been 4 years since I started..lots more to learn tho and can't wait to start again next fall .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Had a dismal chexk 2 days ago , lost one when the breakaway opened , 3rd time this year..i don't want to.move up in weight on them for fear of holding deer . Went for a drive with a buddy to chexk his snares and call an area he can't snare because of too many deer .. Had good luck and called 2
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on, congrats..


----------



## 220swift

good for you guys, keep knockin' down!


----------



## Larry

WTG Cam and Friend!


----------



## Ruger

And the fur keeps piling up !


----------



## C2C

Had a good chexk today . Windy and cold but saw 6 coyotes in my travels. Caught 2 in snares and called 1 in and got him . Hides are all still great which is surprising. Found a couple mule deer sheds that the grandson latched into real quick . Took a nasty fall on the ice after retrieving my shot dog, lay there for a minute getting myself back together .I heard an awful crunch when it happened but so far haven't found anything on my gun or in pack or in person that is broke even tho my shoulder and hip tell me I'm getting older. I'm planning on pulling snares on Monday but maybe it will be another couple days later , got a good cold snap going now and may try for a few more 
.110 now and loving every minute of it.





































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Better leave them in until you start seeing signs of hide damage. My 6th sense is telling me we wont see prices like this next season as the market is flooded! I hope I am wrong!


----------



## C2C

Only hide that's gonna get damaged soon is mine if I don't start paying attention to my heifers.. lol.. takes a pile of dogs to cover the price of a lost calf cause I was too interested in coyotes. . Sure wish I could keep after an with the snares but I best pull stakes and get back to work. Oh I'll still take the odd one at home when I see them but full time is about over til next fall . Prices have been good for a couple years now and if it falls it falls , not much we can do about that. Matter of fact I'd be after them if they were $50 a piece ... come to think of it I was. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Kind of a sad day..we went and loses up snares on our long line, 53 to be exact 
. Ground is froze and can't get stakes out so.we closed them and hung on support wires. Well be back for them come spring time . Did catch one more tho and fitting that it would be in my favorite hillside set , also happened to have a broken front leg so I ended his suffering ..#112 , my best season ever and tho I may shoot a couple more when calling the season is pretty well done. I still have a dozen set within 400 yds of the house in hopes of taking some here .
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on your season, all good things come to an end. Snow is disappearing fast though there will be a few good dumps yet to come. I see you had a bit of cool weather there, all the big storms have gone around us - no complaints on that note.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats. on your season, all good things come to an end. Snow is disappearing fast though there will be a few good dumps yet to come. I see you had a bit of cool weather there, all the big storms have gone around us - no complaints on that note.


There is a winter storm watch out now , expecting another foot of snow Wednesday night .. still.may get out and call

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

My friend all seasons come to an end. Because they end. we can now contemplate and dream of the next. Thank-you from the bottom of my D-ring for allowing us to tag along on a spectacular season.

JOB WELL DONE!

Larry


----------



## glenway

What he said. Spectacular!


----------



## C2C

Thanx for the well wishes folks , as you all know it is hard to quit " cold turkey " so to speak . Been an unforgettable ride and yes we are planning already for next year . I still have a dozen set close by here at home and I heard one singing last night for an hour , sounded like he was looking for a lost buddy . Maybe he's wearing a necktie this morning . awprint: awprint:


----------



## youngdon

What a season you've had. Congrats Sir ! I hope you know how much I've enjoyed reading all about your season. I've never been a trapper, but it makes me wish I had been.

How many square miles/kilometers do your snares cover ?


----------



## C2C

Don we had 3 bait sites this year ..the 2 far far ones were 3 miles apart 20 miles south of the farm here . Caught 32 at one and 36 at the other.The other one was 12 miles southwest of us , 16 there .
I also had a few scattered around the barnyard so to speak (within 400 yds of the house) caught 8 here . 
The reason for the distance away is the fact that there is a large ranch in between us and our spots that doesn't allow hunting or trapping ..however it is a great coyote hatchery. Brush is a premium in thus country and good sites are hard to find. 
If my math is right that gives us 92 caught in snares , the balance was taken calling .
Had a few more live ones this year in snares than I care for and will be making adjustments for next year ..
Someone asked me if maybe I should rest these areas for a year and let them rebuild the population...maybe that would be a good idea but I caught around 60 last year in the same basic locations and it jumped to 92 this year so I don't think they have suffered. 
Here's hoping they have another good hatch this year. 
Thanx again to all for their comments and encouragement, I've enjoyed this immensely and will let you all know how the sale goes ..who knows , I may even have a few more pics to post. 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You know as well as I do that the more you take the more food available for the females that escaped your snares and they will have larger litters in the upcoming breeding season. yeah you are lucky to have the breeding grounds close.

I can't quite make out what that article in the bed of your truck is ....Is that your championship belt ??


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> You know as well as I do that the more you take the more food available for the females that escaped your snares and they will have larger litters in the upcoming breeding season. yeah you are lucky to have the breeding grounds close.
> 
> I can't quite make out what that article in the bed of your truck is ....Is that your championship belt ??


Hahahaha.. thats the back pack I carry my snare stuff in . Its some funky skater type logo , bought the pack at a thrift store .


----------



## youngdon

You're just being modest.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> You're just being modest.


No , if there was a belt for the champion it would go to Larry .. He hasn't told us what his count is , but I know it far exceeds mine . :clapclap:


----------



## youngdon

His fence lineup should be coming soon.


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> His fence lineup should be coming soon.


Don as I told Cam. I don't talk numbers or will anyone ever see a fence lineup again. I don;t take those photos anymore. 4 seasons seasons I showed my barn photo was two years ago in Iowa. Acter that did I jinxed myself out here. Remember 3 seasons ago when I went 3 weeks and had no yotes! Yes I am superstitious now. I won't share my check or receipt from NAFA either. But a few folks no my Christmas count.

None-the-less you are correct about champions. Cam and I'd like to add Mark Steinman are the real Champions on PT at this moment IMHO. Not because of the numbers they get but because both continue to learn and refine their skills and are consistent in their craft. That's what is all about. At least for me.

Lets keep track also...we have three up and coming predator people on here. I am anxious to see how they do in 2 years and 5 year...just hope I am still kicking to see it!

Goodnight PT...Cam your the best, thanks for mentioning me on your thread!


----------



## catcapper

*?*

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great stuff C2C... You really have some awesome looking coyotes up there.


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> Great stuff C2C... You really have some awesome looking coyotes up there.


Thanx azpredhunter , funny how different areas have such a variety of colors and even size on the coyotes . We are favored with the pales but I'd sure love to catch a black one.

And as for Larry , there are 2 main reasons that he doesnt post a fence picture , first off he is much too modest { he calls this superstitious}... and lastly , I dont think there is a board fence long enough to hang his critters !! It would have to stretch from NEBRASKA BACK TO IOWA !


----------



## Larry

Okay boys Ill tell you this....I have caught enough yotes the Suburban will get a new engine and transmission plus the Mrs will get to go to Tuscon this summer! All courtesy



catcapper said:


> *?*
> 
> awprint:


I agree Cat...I reread what I posted and even I could not tell what I said. No I was not drunk I don't know what occurred?


----------



## Larry

Now it just posted two separate replies in one? And part of a sentence was cut off!


----------



## C2C

I can't seem to quit!! I was fortunate to catch another coyote and fox close to the yard last night ..almost had coyote on trail cam video but camera was aimed wrong ..i do know he was caught at 1:25 am tho ..i cleaned some hides up to.get ready to ship and these are my best 3 ..thinking of holding them back for first sale next year..what would you do Larry?. Holiday is over, first calf today.






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Really nice pic's, I really like that fox pic.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift

those three yotes are some dandies...........


----------



## Larry

I'd keep the calf and sell it later for light weight feeder calf at no more than 450 lbs tops. Only because you don't have any corn to boost the rate of gain and sell it in three months as a finished market steer or heifer. Oh sorry you were talking about the yotes...duh on me! :mrgreen:

In all seriousness I watch the pelt carryover and what the fur intended use is. Its easy now-a-days with the internet. For yotes trim fur is hot right now and so is real goose feather's.

For a world wide market if a guy adds in 4 auction houses like NAFA that perhaps sells a total of lets say 2 million pelts. Double that number because they use boith sides of the hide for trim when making coats. Still 4 million is really not many coats if you think about the cold climate richer countries of the world. And most cold climate countries are rich countries. Canada, Sweeden, Finland, England, Russia....etc.

But don't expect much change in yote fur prices as it looks like down filled fur trimmed coats have remained pretty much at a constant worldwide wholesale price for 5 years now and it remains stable.

However the good news is PETA is losing. NAFA is offering 4 million ranch mink pelts in February...people are realizing natural fur is stylish and warm. Goodbye PETA!!

ONWARD...

NAFA posted on Jan 26th what I would say is the "FINAL" NAFA PRELIMINARY ORDER OF SALE for Feb 27th of 60,000 coyote pelts. This "FINAL" offering for coyote fur is down from January's 18th offering which revealed a PRELIMINARY ORDER OF SALE for Feb 27th at 65,000 yote pelts. That is great news for you, CAM and SON, if buyer turn out was like last year. As they have already cut the supply by $5,000 pelts. (smart marketing,,,profess high then say oh we were off, we actually don't have as many as we thought". That makes any buyer at an auction to start salivating before the auction even starts)

*Ranch Mink & Wild Fur 7:30 AM FEB 27th. 
Demi Brown M 350,000
Demi Brown F 350,000
Palomino M 57,500
Palomino F 57,500
Coyote 60,000*

Fact is Cam I am thinking I should of finished my hides for the Feb Sale as you did. But then if my guess is correct I am okay as the market is pretty stable right now. It may drop $10-20/hide but its still tolerable. IE: I am expecting an AVERAGE for Western Clear, XL, Heavy, around $70-$80 in May vs $90-$110 at auction now. But what occurs after the May sale will tell the real story for next season.

All that blabbing and I should of said "Wait and see what Feb brings"

GOODNIGHT!


----------



## C2C

Well Larry , knowing the history of this calfs grandma and such she is destined for a long life here at out place .. as for the hides and price , I had too similar pelts 2 years ago and sent one to second auction and kept one over .. Sold one paid $80 and heldover with same description and grade was $120 on first auction the next year . Im trying to talk myself into doing the same again

My first sale is always the best price for me , but may be not this year as I feel the quality of our second set of hides is better than the first . Last year I ave $20 more on same grades in first over second .

I think you are under estimating the price you are gonna get for those good lookin dogs you have .


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Really nice pic's, I really like that fox pic.. Thanks for sharing.


Thanx Rick , he's number 6 on the year . I wont send any of them to auction , instead they are all either being tanned or sold in the round . A guy was here yesterday looking to buy a coyote to tan so after he picked one out and said I'll take a fox too if is for sale .. SOLD ! Here in Alberta I cant sell raw fur to other than a fur buyer so I'll get these tanned first . One fox is going to a grandson for his birthday .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Thanks for sharing the pic's Cam-------You sure take great care of your livestock----Nice coyotes great color have a great week-end*

*svb*


----------



## Ruger

What a season Cam, congrats!


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * Thanks for sharing the pic's Cam-------You sure take great care of your livestock----Nice coyotes great color have a great week-end*
> 
> *svb*


Thanx .. the same goes for stick as coyotes , if you are gonna have you have to take care of them . We've had quite a winter thus year and the cattle in the corrals get straw eveytime we get a snow fall. 3 calves now and mighty cold without a warm bed . We put the newborns in the big rock barn where dog pics are taken overnight

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Well I had to convince myself that hides were done and I need to quit chasing coyotes. The neighbours has told me they were tired of listening to them.howl all night so I went and pit in on them , no calling just wait for one to show up ..and 3 did . Shot her at 300 and took a leg off and in the confusion she didn't know where the sound came from and ran right at me. Sealed the deal at 50 yds ..lots of hair missing, looks to be the start of mites so I am officially done for this winter .. let you know what the first sale brings .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Suppose to cool off again this coming week. Calving time any way.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Suppose to cool off again this coming week. Calving time any way.


Yes it is Rick , 8 on the ground , or should I say snow .. Grandsons want to go ice fishing today so guess I need to fire up the ice auger and take em . The pond is only 600 yds from the house .


----------



## C2C

Well I'm down to 4 days left in the season and caught another fox. Not a big one but still worth $25 unskinned to a local buyer ..ive only got 7 snares set, all within 400 yrs of the house . Calves are coming good , 22 soon to be 23 on the ground . Most have been unassisted but not this brute , 108# but healthy and frisky for a big one .
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on both fronts. Looks a little warmer in the barn now.


----------



## C2C

Well first sale is here and gone , did quite well considering the pelt quality . I had lots of II's this sale which is what I figured would happen , my best 2 coyotes were in lot #109 and went for $160 US. They strung out thru the rest of the sale with the low one being a damaged one for $11. Ave was $100.42 USD. The exchange rate should add another 27 cents on the dollar , bonus .. Gonna try and get the next bunch to the depot the first of next week . If I had a freezer and knew how to pick em I'd only send the top third of my string to the second sale , from past experience they are the ones that take the biggest price drop compared to first sales each year . I still may hold one of the pales til next year


----------



## hassell

Well done and well deserved.


----------



## glenway

You've earned every penny, friend.

At first, when the trapping threads began this season, I really didn't think it would be that interesting. However, the time you took to upload photos and explain everything kept me looking for more.

Thanks for taking all of us along and congratulations on the payoffs.


----------



## prairiewolf

I feel the same way as Glen, Thanks for all the posts !


----------



## catcapper

Ya done good C2C.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys it really was a lot of fun . Like you say Glen , it isnt everyones cup of tea as I found out yesterday . My son whom you have seen in a bunch of the photos says he isnt gonna snare next year . Not a time issue , its a slack time of year with not much work to do , it's just that he's kind of a tender hearted person that doesnt care to see a creature suffer . We take care on the line to make sure that each catch and kill is as quick ,clean and humane as possible but sometimes things don't go as planned and we end up with a live one . He likes to hunt and call them , trapping just isnt his preferance .. That is his choice and I support him in it and appreciate his honesty . As we watched the auction and wrote down our prices we found out that his catch actually beat mine in ave price . Jokingly I asked if he had changed his mind about next fall and with a wide grin he said " Maybe ".. Whether he does or not is his choice and I respect him for it . If the answer is no , then I will take over his portion of the line and maintain the course bringin it to you to watch if you so desire . Ive taken steps already to improve my sets and efficiency . I'll be taking the rest of the coyotes to Marty in the coming week and let you know how the May sale goes , should be interesting as I feel these dogs are better quality than the first batch .

Thanx again for all the replies and comments , glad to have the PT family as friends . :smile:


----------



## youngdon

I'll have to agree with Glen and Ed. I found this thread very interesting. I've never been a trapper but found myself wishing I'd have given it a go. Thanks Cam for sharing your expertise and knowledge.


----------



## C2C

We had a rare windless morning so hung up the last batch for a photo before heading off to the depot . Wish I'd had these guys on the first sale .The one with the blue ribbon is sold to a buddy for tanning .The other 2 will be held over for first sale next year .























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I must admit, Cam, that the little bit of steel trapping I did turned me off much like has happened to your son.

But, give me a rifle and I have no issue with killing predators. I can be selective and shots are final. Never wounded one and never took a non-targeted animal with a rifle. And, that's the way I like it. To each, his own.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> I must admit, Cam, that the little bit of steel trapping I did turned me off much like has happened to your son.
> 
> But, give me a rifle and I have no issue with killing predators. I can be selective and shots are final. Never wounded one and never took a non-targeted animal with a rifle. And, that's the way I like it. To each, his own.


I see and understand it well Glen and I appreciate your honesty . In my son's case he is a kind hearted and considerate soul and is much like you. 
Tho I do some trapping it is mostly limited to beaver and muskrat , 2 species that are caught in sets that dispatch quickly..snaring coyotes is done in the same vein with a quick dispatch the goal . In most cases the end comes quickly after the catch as was seen when I caught one on trail cam . He was done in 2 1/2 minutes , 
However in this less than perfect world I will be the first to admit that not all catches are perfect..I am striving to improve in that regard out of respect for my quarry and wildlife in general .

Looking back over the past couple months I posted a lot of pics of death and if in so doing I offended someone I apologize sincerely ..we are all different and thats what's usually makes us interesting.

Next year if I post the thread again maybe I'll take a different approach and show pics of spots and sets more than the catch ..let me know if I go overboard..

I am no expert like some that have come on here and claim they are . I enjoy reading and hearing others experiences in the hopes of learning from them .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Really really nice, I can for see a extension on the 2x6 fence in the future. The owl pic. says it all.


----------



## glenway

I salute you for your effort to continually improve and to minimize the negative effects the varmints inflict on the animals we cherish.

We are on the same side, even though we get there differently.


----------



## Larry

Cam,

Its been a good year for canine trappers. I congragulate you on how much you have improved over the years. I learned allot from your thread and if bait is available along with thickets, I should increase my catch based on what you have described and shown me in photos.

I just sent you an email from a NAFA link and now that the Auction is over and the facts are in, the May sale "should" be as good as Feb. Auction.

Congrats to you and your son!

Larry


----------



## C2C

Thx Larry , I hope the prices fall in line with the Feb sale because we have better dogs going there this time than last , in my opinion .. I did carryover a couple to send to fist sale next year just so I can see a comparison on same grades . In the past this second sale hasnt been as kind as the first . On the way to Martys Monday to drop off and pick up supplies that I believe will improve my success next year .


----------



## 220swift

Cam,

I will be looking forward to your next year's thread, and for me in the same format will be just great !

Congratulations on the outstanding year and thanks for taking us along.


----------



## C2C

220swift said:


> Cam,
> 
> I will be looking forward to your next year's thread, and for me in the same format will be just great !
> 
> Congratulations on the outstanding year and thanks for taking us along.


You got it ..


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree with the same format, I was never offended and I dont care if some wussy was !!


----------



## glenway

Me too, neither.


----------



## youngdon

Well said Ed.


----------



## Larry

Hey Cam,

I noticed the new supplies to improve next year comment? I am curious about this. Are there new cam locks out? Or has Marty come up with an even better design?

Take care,

Larry


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Hey Cam,
> 
> I noticed the new supplies to improve next year comment? I am curious about this. Are there new cam locks out? Or has Marty come up with an even better design?
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Larry


 My buddy and I have given some thought to changing locks and cables and near the end of season he tried it . Im switching to 5/64 locks { large ones , not Martys lightning locks } on 1/16 cable , larger BADs { 385s instead of 265s } and some with the magnum killsprings. Also using a tighter fitting vinyl yubing for support collar so snare shuts sooner . The large locks grip much tighter on that small cable than the intended 1/16s do , the heavier BADs will stop the 8 opened ones I had due to large coyotes opening them and the magnum springs are supposed to really clamp down tight .These heavy springed ones will be used anywhere I am concerned about a chewout , maybe even use 5/64 cable there { steep banksets come to mind where the coyote swings down the hill and is left with cable running up the side of his face so thats what he chews at .} These heavy bads are still lighter than the 285 BADs from Dakotaline , a different scale of testing is used on them , I'll get a pic when I get a chance .

As for Martys locks they fit into the same category as the ones Im using and tho he's sold a pile of them I believe these others fit my situation better .

My big complaint with the little locks I was using is this.. they work great in early season when the hides arent really thick , but as Jan comes on and hides get heavy the locks tend to plug up and not completely close down and give a quick kill . My buddy and tester of the theory was having the same issue as me , too many live coyotes , but after switching the locks he had NONE in the last 20 he caught . Live coyotes results in fur damage due to fighting the snare and chewouts .. something none of us want to see .

Dont get me wrong about these little locks , when a person uses a small loop on the snare 8-10 " they work fine because they close quick enough to catch tight up next to the jaw .. however I have changed to using a bigger loop , 11-12 " and my refusals went way down as a result ... less refusals = more coyotes .

Ive been painting my snares these past few years to dull and camo them , I'll still do that to most but may just do a baking soda wash on some to try and resolve the scent issue

Strange how the same size cable from my U'S' supplier was a different size even tho they were both 1/16 .. it was discernable to the naked eye and feel and calipers showed it clearly . Im trying the bigger Canadian stuff this year on some to further test .

Dont get me wrong I still am happy with all the help I received from my former supplier its just that I guess Im trying to build a better mousetrap so to speak . The price I was getting the US stuff for was about 1/2 to 2/3 of what I pay here , even with exchange so money is not the issue . Its all about doing a better job and being more efficient and humane .


----------



## prairiewolf

Again, I sure wish Az would let us use legholds or snares. It would be fun to try at least.


----------



## C2C

prairiewolf said:


> Again, I sure wish Az would let us use legholds or snares. It would be fun to try at least.


Snares are for me the only way to go..espe iallu when there is snow and a guy can read the sign and set on it . When we started this year there wasn't any so we set on old trails that worked in the past and for the most part we did pretty well .

The hard part was the new site we set ..hit and miss until we got into it and the snow really turned things around ..caught 2 in first week then after the snow we added another 17 .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Cam...going to steal your thread for a minute...



prairiewolf said:


> Again, I sure wish Az would let us use legholds or snares. It would be fun to try at least.


Cam going to steal your thread for a second....

Ed...your welcome to come and join me anytime. Just be advised that you should plan on staying awhile as I see guys think they can do well in two weeks and it just won't happen. It takes time to figure out a new area.

Larry


----------



## Larry

Cam,

Good stuff, all learned by experience and knowledge, yu should write a book on snaring over bait! I mean that! Whats your concern with the yotes seeing those bigger locks and wire. I suppose the bigger 11-12 loop helps as the wire is out of the direct view of the yote? But I don't know I am not a snareman as you know.

On a side note I am leaning towards paint also. I am considering painting my traps this season also. Just plane old rustolium. Ill paint them early and let them air out all sunmmer. Like I say you use good lure and bait and the yotes ignore the other stuff.

My reason for paint is different however, its to preserve the steel and stop the rust stains on my hands and coveralls! It will also allow me to find them easier. They may just turn bright red....hahaha. After all they are all undergound anyway, thus no critter will see them! But if I drop one Ill find it. It sure helped this year painting my tools red! Not one was left behind.

Larry


----------



## C2C

Im not concerned about preserving the snares , they are a one time deal anyway , but the camo it offers is great .

The wire really isnt that much bigger ,but the added strength should help out . The locks are maybe a third larger than the old ones I used so will take a touch more attention , I believe it is the kill spring that they see , .You have to keep it tucked back out of the circle to fire the snare properly and sometimes it is easier said than done .I bend the cable just slightly so it holds the spring , but this must be done with the twist of the cable in mind , if done wrong it hangs counter productive

My buddy and I discussed the larger kill springs at length last night after he talked with Marty yesterday . All Marty uses are the 265s ,not the 385s . He claims that the big ones are intended for eastern coyotes , which are bigger than our westerns and tho we may have a few that will open the weak BADs he'd rather have that happen than start holding deer . So I changed my order and bought 265s . If it keeps me from holding one deer it will be worth it ..notice I say holding , the catching is inevitable in my area even tho I take care to try and avoid some spots .When I see Marty next week I'll have him show me how he overcrimps the little ones to increase strength .

As for the book ?? Well Marty has an excellent DVD that I've used to help me get started , It would be hard to say anything he hasnt already covered .. Nice to know the Master and have him at my beckon call if I have a question about snaring . :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry

T



C2C said:


> Im not concerned about preserving the snares , they are a one time deal anyway , but the camo it offers is great .
> 
> The wire really isnt that much bigger ,but the added strength should help out . The locks are maybe a third larger than the old ones I used so will take a touch more attention , I believe it is the kill spring that they see , .You have to keep it tucked back out of the circle to fire the snare properly and sometimes it is easier said than done .I bend the cable just slightly so it holds the spring , but this must be done with the twist of the cable in mind , if done wrong it hangs counter productive
> 
> My buddy and I discussed the larger kill springs at length last night after he talked with Marty yesterday . All Marty uses are the 265s ,not the 385s . He claims that the big ones are intended for eastern coyotes , which are bigger than our westerns and tho we may have a few that will open the weak BADs he'd rather have that happen than start holding deer . So I changed my order and bought 265s . If it keeps me from holding one deer it will be worth it ..notice I say holding , the catching is inevitable in my area even tho I take care to try and avoid some spots .When I see Marty next week I'll have him show me how he overcrimps the little ones to increase strength .
> 
> As for the book ?? Well Marty has an excellent DVD that I've used to help me get started , It would be hard to say anything he hasnt already covered .. Nice to know the Master and have him at my beckon call if I have a question about snaring . :thumbsup:


Good stuff Cam...Ill email you from now on!


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> T
> 
> Good stuff Cam...Ill email you from now on!


No need to email ..this is good

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Nah Cam...I am done with social media. You see after being accused of lying, not knowing what I am doing and faking photos I am done. I should of followed Marty, Craig, Andy, Mark and other pros and just stayed away from the social media crowd.

Keep up the good job...

Larry


----------



## C2C

Thats too bad Larry , we are gonna miss you .

Made the trip to Martys with 2 other buddies that also snare and it was very informative . A 2 hr round trip full of stories and most importantly snare tips and experiences . These guys started the year after me and both have had great years , 100 + coyotes the last 2 years each . Area is a big factor in coyote catch numbers but a couple things they told me are going out on my line this next winter . The most obvious is the change in set up with the big lock on small cable , but one that he told that I totally agree with is staking placement .

In the past I have staked my snares out quite a distance from the trail in order to be able to reset it with as little disturbance as possible . The one fellow says he no longer does that as he believes it doesnt allow for a good initial snare lockup , He stakes next to the snare with the support wire coming directly off the stake . In this way the coyote continues straight down the trail after being caught and locks the snare . In my distance staking method , the coyote starts to swing in an arc away off the trail like a tetherball right off the bat and is more like a dog pulling on a leash to the side . This may explain some of the live catches being caught so deep on throat . He claims he's had good luck doing this and sets arent disturbed any more than my method so Its worth a try .

I also got talked out of the bigger BADs by Marty himself , ge uses only the smaller ones and claims I will have a pile of deer if I go with the large .... I dont need that .

I also bought Martys 1/16 cable and found it too be harder than the stuff I was using so this should help with any possible chews ...I hope . With the old stuff I could cut it with my leatherman with a little effort , not this other cable .

It was surprising to me that with only a week left before the last receiving date there were only 750 coyotes at the depot for pickup . Usually there are 2500 or so . My buddy Dennis says that with the hard winter and lots of snow , a number of trappers he knows shut down early as it was just plain too hard to check sets .


----------



## youngdon

Always learning and willing to take advice, and put in the work, that's why you are successful ! Smart !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Thanks for the Imfo on the cable C2C and staking Much appreciated

skip


----------



## C2C

Well Don , I try and reduce losses and be humane all I can , better on all parties involved .We as trappers and hunters are under public scrutiny big time and we have to be mindful of what we practice

Skip , there were 2 qualities of cable available from the company I got it from before , maybe I got the wrong one . I was told that Korean cable is superior to Chinese made but maybe thats not the truth .When you stop and think about it , the different staking method makes a lot of sense .


----------



## C2C

Grades on last shipment of hides has been up for a week and Im not impressedd .. they say I have 7 semis and 4 badly damaged grade IIIs.. I have no idea where they base these grades on or which hides they would be . A number of members on another forum I'm on have similar stories , today is sale day , see what washed out .


----------



## youngdon

Good luck !


----------



## C2C

Had a disappointing sale yesterday guys , Guess I shouldnt complain but my ave was about $20 less than first even tho I felt I had better hides on it . I came thru with an $85.25 USD ave on 33 sent .. still gives me just over $100 Canadian after exchange is paid . Seems there is a curious trend and change in the coyote world , buyers no longer key on the pales {GC} like they used to , high sellers now are the DK BROWNS . Been that way the last couple sales , so I may send some of my pales to FHA and test the waters there . Ave on both sales is usually quite close even tho the top lot on NAFA is almost always lots higher than FHA . I had 6 top lots at FHA in the past compared to one at NAFA . this lower price trend at second sales ha alwys happened to me , if I had freezer space I would seriously consider selling all my early catch on first sale and hold the rest over til first sale next year .. I think that is what Larry plans to do with a bunch of his . Oh well guess its time to look ahead and see what happens next year .


----------



## hassell

Tough one for sure, fashions change than the market's.


----------



## youngdon

I wonder why they don't just pay in Canadian ? My bank will do it with no charge I believe. Doesn't NAFA stand for North American Fur Auctions...


----------



## C2C

yes it does Don , but I guess the international market must have something to do with it .. If you check the website there is alot of chinese writing on each category , maybe they prefer the U.S. dollar over our Canadian Peso ..lol.


----------



## youngdon

They must not be loonie to pay you in USD........


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> They must not be loonie to pay you in USD........


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. Caught that .. eh ??


----------



## Larry

C2C said:


> ....I think that is what Larry plans to do with a bunch of his . Oh well guess its time to look ahead and see what happens next year .


You are correct I am holding mine and wish I would of went with my gut and sold during the MAY auction. I am hoping to average $105.00 in the early sale. But honestly after all those decades of $12 - $30 hides its all good.

Cam, what bother's me is NAFA posting a $270.00 lot. Every man that owns a gun and thinks they can lay steel and wire will be after them. In Wyoming and Montana, I doubt the sheep men will be charging for ADC men to control the population through aerial gunning. Instead they will consider leasing ground to call and trap yotes like the Mormans Nebraska may do. Imagine leasing ground to go after yotes? Unprecedented.

If anyone thinks I am making up things again about how much the Mormans are buying across the US and Nebraska, you can reference this article. I posted it as who would believe Larry?

"Bison baron Ted Turner may own more private land in Nebraska than anyone else, but a cattle-ranching church is hot on his heels."

http://journalstar.com/news/state-and-regional/nebraska/mormon-land-holdings-rise/article_5de7826d-51cb-5b5a-a166-d2b3d38fd1cc.html

Or you can call the new ranch manager as Chip Ramsey @ 308 577-67-- the old ranch manger is no longer with the Morman Ranch operation near Hyannis Nebraska.

*"Fashion Industry Dominates Coyote Sale,*

*Coyotes sold under strong competition from the fashion industry, at levels firm to advancing compared to our February sale.*

*Once again, the international trim and luxury sportswear industry showed its confidence in the continued consumer demand for this article.*

*NAFA remains the leading supplier of top quality North American wild fur in the world."*

*"TOP LOTS*

*The Top Lot of Coyote was purchased by Rebellato Graziano S.A.S. of Italy for $270.00."*

you can read it here..http://www.nafa.ca/fashion-industry-dominates-coyote-sale/


----------



## Mo Mo

And here I thought you were done with social media........


----------



## C2C

Larry , Larry, Larry .... we had this conversation before .. For the last 5 years my first sale coyotes have beaten my second sale coyotes by an ave of $20 US. / HIDE !!! Same grades in both sales .. you will be thanking my next Feb when you see the cheque and will say .. Boy am I glad I listened to Cam and didnt sell these in the May SALE !! LOL .

As for top lot being $270 USD, there are very few that make that lot and all these wanna be fur hunters get woke up real quick when their poorly prepared hides dont fetch that price . First sale was over 600 believe . What concerns me is the inconsistent grades that NAFA put up on this last sale , seems they kinda fire saled em and thru a few in this pile and a few in that one , etc .. Like I said , I ended up with 4 damaged IIIs and I'm unhappy with that cause I dont remember any that looked that poor . They still sold for $24 but that killed my ave , Lets hope this isnt a trend for the future .

Before I shipped to NAFA , I was a FHA shipper and received 6 top lots on coyotes , I've only had one at NAFA . They both report close to the same ave prices on their sales but if you look closer you will find that NAFA top lots are WAAAY higher priced than FHA ,quite often my highest sellers price at NAFA is higher than the top lot sells for at FHA and my ave is higher than their ave as well . . Also Nafa has less unsold furs than FHA , I had a coyote at FHA that went unsold for 3 years .. you can guess what that looked like when it finally did .

As for the "Morman Ranch " guys leasing ground to trap on , thats a new one to me . They own lots of ground here and that wont happen . My best site is on their west fence and the prevailing winds bring me a bunch of their dogs to to my snares .


----------



## Larry

Cam... AS for "Boy am I glad I listened to Cam and didn't sell these in the May SALE !!" time will tel my friend. But to be honest no complaints here as I am still ex-tactic yotes are still at or near the $100.00 mark.

Don't say never when your dealing with the Mormon Church money machine. If they can figure out a way to make money they will.


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Cam... AS for "Boy am I glad I listened to Cam and didn't sell these in the May SALE !!" time will tel my friend. But to be honest no complaints here as I am still ex-tactic yotes are still at or near the $100.00 mark.
> 
> Don't say never when your dealing with the Mormon Church money machine. If they can figure out a way to make money they will.


Hahaha... well for starters , it is illegal to "buy, sell, rent ground for hunting rights here in Alberta . " I'm a member of that church and yes they have some smart guys working at the top , but there's lots of people in this world that know how to make money ,,, and thats not a bad thing . lol

I too can remember selling lots of coyotes for 30-50 each and the $100 we are getting now is definitely better .


----------



## Larry

Smart guys perhaps...very wise definitely!

Have a great summer my friend!


----------

